# Battlefield 3: Origin-Zwang auch für Käufer der DVD-Versionen



## FlorianStangl (11. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Origin-Zwang auch für Käufer der DVD-Versionen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Origin-Zwang auch für Käufer der DVD-Versionen


----------



## Propagandhi (11. August 2011)

wenn es nur ein client wäre der vorausgesetzt ist, ist das mitlerweile nicht mal sooo dramatisch für mich, hab mich an Steam schon gewöhnt... Hab mir aber neulich GTAIV geholt und dachte ich muss durchdrehen:

- GTA über Steam starten
- Account bei Rockstar Social Club anlegen
- Social Club einloggen
- Account bei Windows Live anlegen
- Windows Live einloggen

Jetzt muss ich mich um EIN Game zu zocken DREI MAL Einloggen! Das is'ne Frechheit, wenn ein Service davon gerade "'ne Pause" macht, kann ich nicht zocken...

War kurzzeitig geneigt das game einfach zu cracken um in Ruhe spielen zu können, naja, im moment funktionierts ja noch...


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. August 2011)

Den Social Club von Rockstar gibt es zum Glück nicht oft - der nervt wirklich... Steam mit Dauer-Logon ist für mich okay.


----------



## saubermann666 (11. August 2011)

Heißt das dann auch, wenn ich mal 2 Jahre BF3 nicht spiele, mein Origin Acc gelöscht wird und meine BF3 reg verfällt?
Also in dem Fall bin ich Gott froh, das ich BF3 noch nicht vorbestellt hab - weil darauf kann ich verzichten.
Erst neulich hab ich mal wieder BF1942 rausgekramt und war irgendwie einfach vom Gameplay an sich begeisert.... Wenn das nun wirklich nach 2-jähriger Abstinenz war - und Origin gebunden... na dann vielen Dank


----------



## Adamanthul (11. August 2011)

Das war ja abzusehen, dass sie Origin damit etablieren wollen.
Neben Steam kommt mir aber nicht noch so eine Plattform auf den Rechner, gut, dass mich Battlefield eh nicht so reizt.


----------



## Blasterishere (11. August 2011)

Hab ich kein Problem mit war in der Alpha auch ganz okay.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (11. August 2011)

Hab jetz kein Problem, weil BF3 sowas braucht, das is mir egal. Aber warum so ne extra Wurst? Nehmt Steam und gut ist. wird EA auch net mehr kosten als Origin zu entwickelen und zu supporten und Steam ist wenigsten ausgreift.

Egal,BF3 würd ich sogar kaufen wenns es über den Rockstar social club unden Ubilauncher gleichzeitig laufen würde.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (11. August 2011)

ohne jetzt die Zahlen zu kennen: wer einen PC besitzt, der mit BF3 einigermaßen klarkommt, wird wohl keine allzu heftigen Probleme mit dem Client haben, oder?


----------



## HMCpretender (11. August 2011)

saubermann666 schrieb:


> Heißt das dann auch, wenn ich mal 2 Jahre BF3 nicht spiele, mein Origin Acc gelöscht wird und meine BF3 reg verfällt?


 
In 2 Jahren werden die BF3-Server eh abgeschaltet, damit die Spieler auf Battlefield 4 wechseln.


----------



## DrProof (11. August 2011)

3...2....1.... abbestellt Fuck you Origin! 
Hätte nie gedacht das ich BF3 nicht kaufen kann wegen so nen schwachsinn...
Danke EA...


----------



## Chronik (11. August 2011)

War ja klar das man Origin braucht, man man man ich hasse es.
Bald bringt jeder Entwickler einen eigenen Client raus. Versteh ich nicht.
Mal sehn was ich nun mache hab BF3 nämlich schon vorbestellt?
Mal eine Frage an die Alpha-Spieler: ist Origin wie Steam, ein Client, also geht man Online, starten dann den Client über das Start-Menü oder über den Desktop oder ... (ist ja jeden selbst überlassen, wo man die Client Datei "hinlegt") und dann kommt ein Startfenster von Origin, oder wie muss ich Origin als Client verstehn??? 

@Propagandhi: zu GTA 4, mit dem neusten Patch braucht man doch kein SC mehr auser du willst Online zoggen


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (11. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> War ja klar das man Origin braucht, man man man ich hasse es.
> Bald bringt jeder Entwickler einen eigenen Client raus. Versteh ich nicht.
> Mal sehn was ich nun mache hab BF3 nämlich schon vorbestellt?
> Mal eine Frage dazu an die Alpha-Spieler: ist Origin wie Steam, ein Client, also geht man Online, starten dann den Client über das Start-Menü oder über den Desktop oder ... (ist ja jeden selbst überlassen, wo man die Client Datei "hinlegt") und dann kommt ein Startfenster von Origin, oder wie muss ich Origin als Client verstehn???
> ...



Hab zwar net die Alpha, aber Origin. Im Grunde ist es wie Steam, du hast dann halt dein Fenster mit Spieleliste, kannst die dann per Klick Starten etc. es gibt nen Tap für den Shop und ne Freundesliste.

Edit: Hab mal nen Bild gemacht:

Unbenannt.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

PS: mann kann dann auch EA Spiele, die man nicht über Origin gekauft hat, hinzufügen, indem man den Serial eingibt.


----------



## NinjaWursti (11. August 2011)

Bis vor 5min war ich mir noch 100% sicher dass ich mir BF3 kaufen werde. Mit dieser Meldung ist meine Lust soeben durch zwei geteilt worden.
Warum muss EA auch noch sonen dummen Client machen? Steam reicht mir vollkommen. Jetzt soll ich einen zusätlichen installieren nur für ein einziges Spiel? Auf Steam sind wenigtens allerlei Spiele jeglicher Entwickler und Publisher vorhanden.
Nein Danke...schade.


----------



## Dragonmind (11. August 2011)

Mal ehrlich, was erwartet ihr?
Es ist keinerlei Wunder das die Spielebranche das durchdrückt was sie möchte. Origin, Allways-Online etc.....
Kein Kunde lässt sich so gerne Quängeln als die Zocker. Für ein guten Spieletitel wird auch die Mutter verkauft.
Aber macht euch keine Sorge, wartet 1-2 Jahre dann gibt es Spiele so wie jetzt eh nicht mehr. Jeder hat ne kleine Box im Zimmer, Daten sind extern auf dem Server, Spieler zahlt 10 € pro Woche und Spieletitel und die Spielebox gibts nur mit einer Bankbürgschaft von 10.000 €, polizeiliches Führungszeugnis und Verzicht auf die Grundrechte.

Und jeder Spielepublisher wird seine eigene Vertriebsplattform starten


----------



## NinjaWursti (11. August 2011)

Dragonmind schrieb:


> [...]Jeder hat ne kleine Box im Zimmer, Daten sind extern auf dem Server, Spieler zahlt 10 € pro Woche und Spieletitel [...].


 So ein kleines Ding gibts jetzt schon, da brauchst du keine Jahre mehr zu warten  nennt sich On-Live. Aber ich denke kaum, dass sich sowas durchsetzen wird, auf jeden Fall nicht für mich.


----------



## Basshinzu (11. August 2011)

Dragonmind schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was erwartet ihr?
> Es ist keinerlei Wunder das die Spielebranche das durchdrückt was sie möchte. Origin, Allways-Online etc.....
> Kein Kunde lässt sich so gerne Quängeln als die Zocker. Für ein guten Spieletitel wird auch die Mutter verkauft.
> Aber macht euch keine Sorge, wartet 1-2 Jahre dann gibt es Spiele so wie jetzt eh nicht mehr. Jeder hat ne kleine Box im Zimmer, Daten sind extern auf dem Server, Spieler zahlt 10 € pro Woche und Spieletitel und die Spielebox gibts nur mit einer Bankbürgschaft von 10.000 €, polizeiliches Führungszeugnis und Verzicht auf die Grundrechte.


 ... und ich sitz mit meinen freunden im zimmer und zock "die guten alten spiele von gestern"  freu mich schon.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4: Kannst du beschreiben, ob der Client bei dir auch deutlich Leistung zieht? Dann wäre natürlich auch deine CPU relevant  Es dürfte eigentlich nur bei schwächeren Rechnern ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Dragonmind (11. August 2011)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> So ein kleines Ding gibts jetzt schon, da brauchst du keine Jahre mehr zu warten  nennt sich On-Live. Aber ich denke kaum, dass sich sowas durchsetzen wird, auf jeden Fall nicht für mich.


 
Kenn ich, daher die Anspielung 
Und ja, On-Live oder ein ähnliches System wird sich durchsetzen sobald es ausgereift ist. Maximale Kontrolle und Verdienstmöglichkeit für die Publisher.
Und man sieht ja, der "Kunde" macht alles mit, Generation Entertainment


----------



## doomkeeper (11. August 2011)

und hiermit verliert ea den kampf um die shooter-krone 2011.

für mich ganz klar Fail 2011.
ea. ich will nicht persönlich werden,
aber ihr seit hiermit wirklich so dumm wie ein stück brot.

eine bombe wäre es gewesen.
ein laues lüftchen verbleibt.

und somit sinkt die warscheinlichkeit dass ich battlefield 3 zulegen werde, ins unermessliche...

dickes eigentor, dümmer gehts nicht.
da fehlen einem die worte wie man einem AAA Titel zu solch einer fehlgeburt verhilft obwohl
es wohl top 3 best 2011 game war..

war....


----------



## lead341 (11. August 2011)

Ich dachte immer, ich hätte ein Basisverständnis von der Funktionsweise eines Computers, aber wohl doch nicht ausreichend: wie ist das mit dem CPU-Hunger gemeint? Die Download-Plattform Origins ist CPU-hungrig? Laufen da im Hintergrund komplizierte Rechenprozesse à la Prime oder SuperPi ab oder was?


----------



## Chronik (11. August 2011)

Dragonmind schrieb:


> Und man sieht ja, der "Kunde" macht alles mit, Generation Entertainment


 Was heißt hier macht alles mit? Wenn sich nun mal fast alle das Game kaufen was soll man den da als "einzelner" machen???


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (11. August 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> NilsonNeo4: Kannst du beschreiben, ob der Client bei dir auch deutlich Leistung zieht? Dann wäre natürlich auch deine CPU relevant  Es dürfte eigentlich nur bei schwächeren Rechnern ins Gewicht fallen.



Laut Taskamanger 00% CPU und 77MB RAM. Hab aber nen Intel Q9550 @  3,4 GHz und 6 GB RAM. von auswirkungen oder gar bremsen kann ich nicht sprechen.


----------



## BOB-TE-KING (11. August 2011)

Das war leider zu befürchten. Hauptsache DICE baut ein vernünftiges Menü einen vernünftigen Serverbrowser und benutzt nicht diesen vermurksten Mist von Origin, Exe-Datei und Battlelog wie in der Alpha Trial....

Übrigens: Der Mann heißt Daniel MaTRos und nicht Martos...


----------



## Dativ (11. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> .
> ea. ich will nicht persönlich werden,
> aber ihr seit hiermit wirklich so dumm wie ein stück brot.


 
Ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist ja schön, dass du so enthaltsam bist, aber die meisten Leute werden sich sagen: "Das Spiel wird so Bombe, da nehm ich Origin halt in Kauf." Und mit so einem AAA-Titel ködern sie dich dann an die Plattform. Was glaubst du, warum heute Steam so beliebt ist? Weil Valve das selbe damals mit Half Life 2 gemacht hat und sich genau so viele Spieler beschwert haben.

... Ich heiße das aber auch nicht gut. Wenn ich für jeden Publisher ein eigenes "Steam" auf dem PC haben muss, dann ist das für mich absolut nicht zu befürworten.


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Laut Taskamanger 00% CPU und 77MB RAM. Hab aber nen Intel Q9550 @  3,4 GHz und 6 GB RAM. von auswirkungen oder gar bremsen kann ich nicht sprechen.


Wie erwartet, bei der CPU kein Wunder, dass der Client nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Mal sehen, wie die Werte bei kleineren CPUs aussehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. August 2011)

ich glaub der rückschritt der vorbestellungen und der käufe wird schon bemerkbar genug
zurückgehen.

hoff ich zumindest.

weil viele der pc spieler doch mitlerweile zu stolz geworden sind jeden möglichen kram
aufn pc zu installieren (mir inklusive).

die liste wird wohl immer kleiner DER Spiele die man sich so zulegen wollte.
erst kein diablo 3, jetz zu 90% kein bf3.... oh je...


----------



## doomkeeper (12. August 2011)

Dativ schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist ja schön, dass du so enthaltsam bist, aber die meisten Leute werden sich sagen: "Das Spiel wird so Bombe, da nehm ich Origin halt in Kauf." Und mit so einem AAA-Titel ködern sie dich dann an die Plattform. Was glaubst du, warum heute Steam so beliebt ist? Weil Valve das selbe damals mit Half Life 2 gemacht hat und sich genau so viele Spieler beschwert haben.
> 
> ... Ich heiße das aber auch nicht gut. Wenn ich für jeden Publisher ein eigenes "Steam" auf dem PC haben muss, dann ist das für mich absolut nicht zu befürworten.


 
ähm steam gibts schon lange vor half life 2 nur mal so zur info.
steam beta war ab 2002 verfügbar.
half life 2 kam irgendwann 2k5 raus.
..... 

und warum valve mit steam so beliebt ist?
sie haben einen super shop mit ne mengen games,
sehr sehr viele angebote und specials (teilweise Games 4 Free) zum antesten (brink)
oder auch zum behalten (portal)
kostenlose add ons bzw. dlc´s.
und modbarkeit der spiele.
steam selber läuft immer besser und immer stabiler (obwohl es eh schon stabil ist)
ständige updates und verbesserungen.
und sie schalten keine spiele ab.

glaub das sind gründe genug warum man solch ein unternehmen weiter unterstützen sollte und ich besonders gern unterstütz.

aber EA ? .. sorry ne..


----------



## Chronik (12. August 2011)

Ich hab mal Ürgendwo gelesen das Origin im Browserfenster startet, aber erst wenn ich mich bei EA/Battlefield 3 einlogge. Oder ist das wie Steam, das dann unten rechts in der Taskleiste, ein kleines Origin Symbol auftaucht, wenn es geladen/startbereit ist?

Schreibt doch mal diesen Daniel Matros eine Nachricht über Twitter  ist ernst gemeint


----------



## Prog (12. August 2011)

saubermann666 schrieb:


> Also in dem Fall bin ich Gott froh, das ich BF3 noch nicht vorbestellt hab - weil darauf kann ich verzichten.



Vorbestellungen kannst du doch nach Lust und Laune problemlos canceln.


----------



## FlorianStangl (12. August 2011)

Ob die Vorbestellungen zurück gehen, kann man z.B. über die Amazon-Bestseller sehen. Aktuell ist BF3 noch auf #1 bei PC. Die Top10 findet man in der rechten Spalte, auch neben diesem Artikel. 

Sollte eine Preissenkung eines anderen Spiels kommen oder eine neue Vorbestellaktion, dann ändert sich das Ranking aber auch. Muss man in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Blasterishere (12. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich glaub der rückschritt der vorbestellungen und der käufe wird schon bemerkbar genug
> zurückgehen.
> 
> hoff ich zumindest.
> ...


Selber schuld wenn du auf Gute Games verzichten willst wegen einem winzigen übel, welches meiner Meinung nach gar kein Übel ist (obwohl ich steam lieber hätte)
Das hat nichts mit Stolz zu tun, sondern mit engstirnigkeit.


----------



## joshxut (12. August 2011)

Diablo 3 Geschrei nun Battlefield 3 Geschrei.
Ich glaube der "Gamer" ist ein paranoider Zeitgenosse (Nicht dass das was neues wäre)

Sofort kommen die "aber meine Grundrechte", "ich lass mich nicht gängeln" und "ich Installier nix auf meinem PC" etcetc. Rufe. 
Kauft es oder lasst es. Nicht dass das wirklich eine Wahl wäre denn natürlich kaufen es trotzdem alle. Die Prinzip-Nicht-Käufer werden unbedeutend gering bleiben, hier und bei Diablo und bei allen anderen AAA+ Titeln.

Der Gamer ist wohl kein Gamer wenn er nicht was zu schimpfen hat. 
Wenn ich mal zurück denke an die Steam-Anfangszeit, ohje ohje war das Geplärr groß und jedesmal aufs Neue geht die Welt unter.


----------



## FlorianStangl (12. August 2011)

BOB-TE-KING schrieb:


> Übrigens: Der Mann heißt Daniel MaTRos und nicht Martos...


Stimmt, danke


----------



## der-jan (12. August 2011)

joshxut schrieb:


> Diablo 3 Geschrei nun Battlefield 3 Geschrei.
> Ich glaube der "Gamer" ist ein paranoider Zeitgenosse (Nicht dass das was neues wäre)
> 
> Sofort kommen die "aber meine Grundrechte", "ich lass mich nicht gängeln" und "ich Installier nix auf meinem PC" etcetc. Rufe.
> ...


ist nicht so ganz richtig wenn du jetzt nur mit steam kommst, zb die registrierung bei gta4 wurde auf pc vom kunden nicht so angenommen, genauso ist der ubilauncher nicht angenommen worden - von daher ist nicht klar ob man "origin" akzeptiert nur weil man ja steam akzeptiert hat
ähnliches beispiel "episodenformat" bei halflife akzeptiert, bei sin2 und anderen sachen nicht


----------



## DoodleDandy (12. August 2011)

Wie ist das bei Origin eigentlich mit der Registrierung importierter Spiele.
Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## IceGamer (12. August 2011)

eigentlich wollt ich's diese woche vorbestellen, aber so wird das nichts...
EA Account kommt mir nie wieder in die tüte, auch kein origin... ich hab zwar genug rechenleistung, aber steam reicht mir und wenn ich mir ne feine boxed-version kaufe und dann nichtmal zwischen stea, und ea wählen kann, dnn bleibts wohl im Regal...
ich bin aber leicht verwundert, wie gelassen das einige gamer sehen...
kla ist das nur ne relative kleinigkeit, aber wenn man mal zurückblickt, machen diese ganzen kleinigkeiten auf dauer auch nen großen haufen und irgendwann reichts halt...
ist nur eben schwer zu sehen, wenn man langsam an so'n müll rangeführt wird...
da lob ich mir noch die guten Bf1942 Zeiten... CD ins Laufwerk, installieren, fertig.
achja, ein dickes Handbuch gabs damals überall gratis und nicht in digitaler form dazu. zudem 80 DM für ein spiel... man erinnere sich nurmal an Age of Empires oder Command&Conquer... einfach nur traumhaft, heutzutage wird man einfach nurnoch dafür bestraft, ein Spielzu kaufen. traurig


----------



## Skaty12 (12. August 2011)

War doch klar oder? Ich hab nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## Phone83 (12. August 2011)

Frage 1 : Was kauft ihr euch den für spiele wenn ihr so gut wie alle Top-Titel nicht kaufen werden weil jedes ein kleine Feature hat was euch nicht gefällt?

Mir gefällt es auch nicht Windows Live Ubi-shit jetzt noch Ea…Steam gefiel mir von Anfang an und es hat NIE Probleme gemacht…Installieren und um nix mehr kümmern.
Auch DRM und co. haben nie Probleme gemacht daher kann ich das meist auch nicht beurteilen was viele sagen das es so schlecht sein soll.
Onlinezwang..hmm ja könnte man ändern aber  so wie die Zukunft halt ist wird es jetzt kommen und so bleiben. LEIDER

Ich frage mich auch was ist wenn der erwartet Hit ausbleibt weil sich einfach niemand für das Game interessiert grade wegen diesem Grund. 
Reaktion von Ea wird sein, da sie genug kohle in der Hinterhand habe und es aber auch noch genug Käufer gibt das sie die Marke wie CoD ausschlachten und fertig.
Für mich gibt’s nur eine Handvoll spiele die ich mir kaufen werde. BF3,Rage,FarCry 3, Diablo 3 und Metro 2033 LL auf Games wie HL3 muss man bestimmt noch ewig warten und selbst eine kack Mod. wird um Jahre verschoben wenn man bedenkt wann sie rauskommen sollte.
Kommen wir zum Punkt : Wir haben die Arschkarte so oder so


----------



## Hasamoto (12. August 2011)

Jupp wieder ein Spiel was nicht gekauft wird ganz einfach


----------



## Chronik (12. August 2011)

Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal an, da ja oben steht "Origin-Zwang", das wenn man den SP zoggen will, auch Online in Origin drin sein muss, ODER???


----------



## Blasterishere (12. August 2011)

"Oh, man brauch Origins, nein sowas lasse ich mir nicht aufzwängen!"
Seid ihr in den Spielen auch immer so wählerisch?
"Wie ich muss übers Feld zum Feind laufen, nein das ist mir zu Gefährlich, dieses Weg lasse ich mir nicht aufzwängen, ich bleibe wo ich bin!"
Wenn ja, ist es gut das ihr nicht in BF3 den Spielspaß für andere Ruiniert.


----------



## Prog (12. August 2011)

Hm.. (fast) alles was ich hier sehe ist "mimimi"... Klar, dass sich EA die kommenden Blockbuster (BF3, SWToR,...) als Zugpferd für Origin nimmt, hat Valve damals nicht anders gemacht. Mich interessiert es nicht die Bohne, geschweige werde ich auf den Kracher BF3 verzichten. Habe Origin schon auf meiner Platte laufen und all meine EA-Titel integriert. Funktioniert einwandfrei und ich kann von überall auf meine EA-Titel online zugreifen. Man muss sich auch die Games nicht zwangsläufig bei Origin kaufen (Wucherpreise). Den Key meiner Retailversion eingeben, fertig. Und das bei EAs riesen Portfolio keine schlechte Sache. Da hat Steam das Nachsehen...

Ich betrachte die Entwicklung der Spielebranche ebenfalls kritisch und teils skeptisch. Aber man muss ja nicht immer alles gleich verteufeln.
Apropos Teufel... bei Diablo 3 wird ja auch Wind um nichts gemacht.

Edit: AMD Phenom II 955 BE x4 3,2 GHz ==> 00% bei 65 MB


----------



## byaliar (12. August 2011)

Ich habe es gesagt in der alpha zeit, keiner wolt es glauben.Natürlich muss man online sein um SOLO zu Spielen ist ja normal.
Man sollte aktionär sitzungen öffentlich machen, das man diese manager feuchte Träume reaktionen mal sieht.


----------



## Dativ (12. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ähm steam gibts schon lange vor half life 2 nur mal so zur info.
> steam beta war ab 2002 verfügbar.
> half life 2 kam irgendwann 2k5 raus.
> .....



Stimmt, du hast recht. Trotzdem hätte sich bis zu Half Life 2 fast NIEMAND das Teil freiwillig draufgezogen, wenn er kein CS oder Team Fortress gespielt hat - das waren laut Wikipedia die ersten Spiele, die man über Steam spielen konnte. 
Ich wollte damit vor allem sagen, dass sich ohne HL2 Steam wohl nie so durchgesetzt hätte, da das besagte Spiel doch zu gut und zu erwartet war, als dass man wegen so einem Programm darauf verzichten wollte. Und genau das versucht EA jetzt auch mit Origin - verübeln kann man's ihnen nicht, gutheißen jedoch auch nicht.



> und warum valve mit steam so beliebt ist?
> sie haben einen super shop mit ne mengen games,
> sehr sehr viele angebote und specials (teilweise Games 4 Free) zum antesten (brink)
> oder auch zum behalten (portal)
> ...


Zum Release von HL2 hatten die überhaupt nix. Ich kann mich sogar noch daran erinnern, dass diese Friendlist nicht wirklich funktioniert hat. Ich hab immer wieder versucht, CSS-Freunde zu adden, aber er hat sie gern mal gelöscht oder nicht online angezeigt. Der einzige Grund, warum viele Leute zu dem Zeitpunkt Steam auf der Platte hatten, war Half Life 2. Ich würde sogar (ohne es zu wissen) behaupten, dass Origin in der aktuellen Fassung weitaus stabiler läuft und sinnvoller konzipiert ist als Steam damals. Die ganzen AAA-Spiele auf Steam kamen erst viel später hinzu und F2P-Titel sind erst seit ein paar Monaten auf Steam verfügbar.
Ob sie Spiele abschalten sei übrigens mal dahingestellt. So lange Steam läuft, brauchen wir uns da natürlich keine Sorgen zu machen, aber wer weiß wie das in ein paar Jahren aussieht


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. August 2011)

Gut dann können sie sich des Spiel sonst wo hinstecken. Die eingebildeten Deppen von EA. Kein Spiel kaufe ich mehr ha ich spiel schon gar nicht mehr. Es langweilt mich es gibt nur noch Schrottspiele. Immer wird nur geschaut das ja die Grafik gut ist und der Rest ? Einfach Müll immer des Gleiche. Entweder bin ich zu alt oder früher waren die Spiele einfach besser. Hoffentlich wird Battlefield 3 der grösste Flop und kein Schwein interessiert sich dafür. Ist doch kein Wunder dass keine Sau mehr Spiele kauft, was denn auch. Aber wisst ihr was ich hätte Battlefield 3 so wie so auch ohne Online Zwang nicht gekauft und warum ? Weil Bad Company schon der allerletzte Dreck war echt 40 Euro im Arsch, und dann kann mans nicht mehr verkaufen weil mans aktivieren muss. Wer weiss ob die einen nicht ausspionieren ? Ne von EA kaufe ich nichts mehr.


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. August 2011)

Die 1. Frage ist wie viel Leistung es verbraucht...
Wenns so wenig wäre wie bei Steam hät ich keinerlei Probleme damit, Downloads im Hintergrund sind kein Problem usw. aber ich hatte schon krasse Probleme bei einem Download von Shift 2 oder BC2 über Origin nebenher einfach zu surfen!
Und das bei meinem 955er und 8GB! Ob sich das beim einfachen Spielen ändert, kann man nur hoffen.
Hatte Origin nach fertigem Download immer sofort geschlossen und gelöscht...

Die 2. Frage wäre, ob dadurch der Release verkorkst werden könnte, wenn einige das Game spielen wollen (DVD), während andere es noch laden müssen (Key).
Sollte EA da nicht genug Server Kapazitäten bereitstellen (können), wird der Aufschrei enorm sein.
Assassins Creed/Steam Sales lassen grüßen!

Und letztlich bleibt noch die 3. Frage, wie lange bzw. ob sich Origin halten wird.
Als Download-Only Prog kann mans noch akzeptieren, aber ein 2. Steam brauch ich nicht!

Egal welche Probleme aufkommen werden, und es werden auf jeden Fall irgendwelche Probleme auftauchen, es wird von allen Seiten Kritik regnen...

Achso und zu GTA4: 
Am Anfang wars mir relativ egal wo ich mich überall anmelden musste (RSC und Live), da ich einfach zocken wollte...
Aber nun hab ich Xlive, sodass ich mich weder bei Rockstar, noch WinLive anmelden muss.
Spiel startet in paar Sekunden und ich bin im Menu, und paar Sekunden später Ingame.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (12. August 2011)

Jepp, steckts euch in den Arsch und zwar queren Weges..

Danke an alle mit Rückgrat! Stürzen wir diese trojanischen NWO Pferde!


----------



## rowoss (12. August 2011)

Was bleibt ist: Es nicht kaufen!!


----------



## Maddi20 (12. August 2011)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Gut dann können sie sich des Spiel sonst wo hinstecken. Die eingebildeten Deppen von EA. Kein Spiel kaufe ich mehr ha ich spiel schon gar nicht mehr. Es langweilt mich es gibt nur noch Schrottspiele. Immer wird nur geschaut das ja die Grafik gut ist und der Rest ? Einfach Müll immer des Gleiche. Entweder bin ich zu alt oder früher waren die Spiele einfach besser. Hoffentlich wird Battlefield 3 der grösste Flop und kein Schwein interessiert sich dafür. Ist doch kein Wunder dass keine Sau mehr Spiele kauft, was denn auch. Aber wisst ihr was ich hätte Battlefield 3 so wie so auch ohne Online Zwang nicht gekauft und warum ? Weil Bad Company schon der allerletzte Dreck war echt 40 Euro im Arsch, und dann kann mans nicht mehr verkaufen weil mans aktivieren muss. Wer weiss ob die einen nicht ausspionieren ? Ne von EA kaufe ich nichts mehr.



ich musste lachen


----------



## Neeext (12. August 2011)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Gut dann können sie sich des Spiel sonst wo hinstecken. Die eingebildeten Deppen von EA. Kein Spiel kaufe ich mehr ha ich spiel schon gar nicht mehr. Es langweilt mich es gibt nur noch Schrottspiele. Immer wird nur geschaut das ja die Grafik gut ist und der Rest ? Einfach Müll immer des Gleiche. Entweder bin ich zu alt oder früher waren die Spiele einfach besser. Hoffentlich wird Battlefield 3 der grösste Flop und kein Schwein interessiert sich dafür. Ist doch kein Wunder dass keine Sau mehr Spiele kauft, was denn auch. Aber wisst ihr was ich hätte Battlefield 3 so wie so auch ohne Online Zwang nicht gekauft und warum ? Weil Bad Company schon der allerletzte Dreck war echt 40 Euro im Arsch, und dann kann mans nicht mehr verkaufen weil mans aktivieren muss. Wer weiss ob die einen nicht ausspionieren ? Ne von EA kaufe ich nichts mehr.


 
Ich glaube besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.

Sowas kann man mit nem gesunden Verstand nicht mehr unterstützen... zock derzeit noch weng WoT aber das ist einfach nur gesalzen bei den Preisen für Gold... Spieleindustrie.. fuuuuu !


----------



## Maddi20 (12. August 2011)

kann mich mal einer aufklären? sehr viele sind ja offensichtlich der meinung origin pflicht wär unangemessen und würden es deshalb nicht kaufen. warum denn... !? wo ist das problem an origin, ist doch kein virus oder spionage programm. es ist halt so ähnlich wie steam, na und ? das einzige was es tut ist viele features bieten die sehr nützlich sein können, aber wo sind bitte die nachteile ? ich bezweifle stark dass origin auch nur im geringsten performance verbraucht oder immensen speicherplatz einnimmt :/ kann mir da mal jemand von den pesimisten einen vernünftigen grund nennen? ich meine ich lasse mich ja zu allem überzeugen.


----------



## K-on-road (12. August 2011)

Hoffe nur, dass das Setup zu BF3 auch direkt auf der DVD liegt. Nicht dass ich das dann noch mit meinem Low-Internet runterladen muss wie Steam das händelt. -.-


----------



## byaliar (12. August 2011)

Nö ist ein Hintergrundprogramm wie Steam und muss ONLINE sein.Wie Steam. der unterschied ist. keiner
Es ist eine verkaufsplattform die Spiele an sich Bindet und ohne den Klienten nicht laufen, quasi ein Steam mit daueronlinepflicht
DRM bleibt DRM, man kann also erstmal kein BF3 Spiel verkaufen dann muss man Origin im autostart haben. 
ansonsten wartet man erstmal bis origin startet und muss warten bis der klient beim Server angemeldet ist. dann kann man sich erst anmelden bei BF3 Vorzugweise wie bei C&C4 zuerst account anmeldung und dann Spielstart.So dass man genau Merkt das man daß Spiel gemietet hatt.Und es nicht besitzt.natürlich mit jedesmal Passwort neu eingeben.
Sowas befürchte ich das Dies passiert.


----------



## Shodan78 (12. August 2011)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Gut dann können sie sich des Spiel sonst wo hinstecken. Die eingebildeten Deppen von EA. Kein Spiel kaufe ich mehr ha ich spiel schon gar nicht mehr. Es langweilt mich es gibt nur noch Schrottspiele. Immer wird nur geschaut das ja die Grafik gut ist und der Rest ? Einfach Müll immer des Gleiche. Entweder bin ich zu alt oder früher waren die Spiele einfach besser. Hoffentlich wird Battlefield 3 der grösste Flop und kein Schwein interessiert sich dafür. Ist doch kein Wunder dass keine Sau mehr Spiele kauft, was denn auch. Aber wisst ihr was ich hätte Battlefield 3 so wie so auch ohne Online Zwang nicht gekauft und warum ? Weil Bad Company schon der allerletzte Dreck war echt 40 Euro im Arsch, und dann kann mans nicht mehr verkaufen weil mans aktivieren muss. Wer weiss ob die einen nicht ausspionieren ? Ne von EA kaufe ich nichts mehr.



Du solltest ein bisschen weinen. Das wird dir gut tun.


----------



## Heeze (12. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> und hiermit verliert ea den kampf um die shooter-krone 2011.
> 
> für mich ganz klar Fail 2011.
> ea. ich will nicht persönlich werden,
> ...


 

Du tust mir irgendwie Leid. Aber danke das du BF3 nicht kaufen wirst.

Du beschimpfst das Spiel nur wegen Origin, nur wegen einer Plattform, nur weil EA kunden anlocken will.  Ich mein ES HAT NICHTS MIT DEM GAMEPLAY UND AUCH WIRKLICH NICHTS MIT DER ENTWICKLUNG DES SPIELS ZU TUN! Aber trotzdem, sagst du es wird scheiße.  Und noch was.

Wir haben das Spiel garnicht mal gesehen. Nur die Engine und Rush. 


Tut mit Leid aber das grenzt an Dummheit


----------



## Phone83 (12. August 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> kann mich mal einer aufklären? sehr viele sind ja offensichtlich der meinung origin pflicht wär unangemessen und würden es deshalb nicht kaufen. warum denn... !? wo ist das problem an origin, ist doch kein virus oder spionage programm. es ist halt so ähnlich wie steam, na und ? das einzige was es tut ist viele features bieten die sehr nützlich sein können, aber wo sind bitte die nachteile ? ich bezweifle stark dass origin auch nur im geringsten performance verbraucht oder immensen speicherplatz einnimmt :/ kann mir da mal jemand von den pesimisten einen vernünftigen grund nennen? ich meine ich lasse mich ja zu allem überzeugen.


 

es geht darum das die kack industie sich nicht mal auf eins festlegt und jeder leiber seine eigene suppe kocht und man bald mehr onlneplattformen auf dem rechern hat als games.
und die ganzen anderen sachen die später natürlich dazu kommen werden wie onlinepflicht etc


----------



## DerElfenritter (12. August 2011)

Boykott wäre das Zauberwort, aber stattdessen zieht jeder blindlings wie ein Fisch mit, schert sich keiner drum bzw. die wenigsten...


----------



## Schalkmund (12. August 2011)

Na super ein CPU hungriger Origin-Client und das bei einem Spiel das eh schon ein mächtiger Ressourcenfresser wird .... EA = Vollidioten. Ich denke mal zum Release werde ich mir das Game nicht kaufen, vielleicht kommt EA ja noch später wieder zur Vernunft. Tja wenn man den Leuten Scheiße aufs Auge drücken will dann nimmt man am Besten einen Blockbustertitel um den keiner einen Bogen machen will, siehe Diablo 3 und nun auch noch Battlefield 3.


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. August 2011)

@Bios-Overclocker: 
   Muss dir schon irgendwie Recht geben, BC2 war wirklich lahm, langsam und langweilig!
  Im April für ~15€ als  Key gekauft, nach 17h Spielzeit aufgehört weils zu langweilig ist  und man gegen Level 50 Spieler kaum eine Chance hat, da kann man noch so viele treffer setzen...

   Bei BF3 wart ich auf jeden Fall die Beta ab, und wenn mich diese nicht überzeugt, wirds nicht gekauft, so einfach ist das!
   Die BC2 MP-Beta hat mir damals nicht gefallen, ergo nicht gekauft. 
 Durch den BF3-Hype (gerade wegen der tollen Grafik) hab ich mir BC2 dann  doch geholt, wie oben beschrieben, aber meine erste Intuition hat mich  nicht getäuscht.
 Medal of Honor ebenfalls MP Beta angespielt, aber bis heute nicht gekauft, zum Glück.

   Bei COD weiß ich hingegen ganz genau was ich bekomme, und deshalb werd ichs mir auch bestimmt kaufen.
 Mag zwar sein das COD immernoch die alte Grafik hat, wenn auch etwas  verbessert, aber Gameplay ist immer wichtiger als ne tolle Grafik, und  da ist mir ein schnelles spaßiges Cod viel lieber, als ein langsames  langweiliges Battlefield (auf BC2 bezogen).
*Mir ist vollkommen egal was andere sagen oder schreiben; das Wichtigste ist, dass es einem selbst Spaß macht!*

 Gerade in diesem Zusammenhang finde ich dieses ganze Fanboy-gehabe einfach nur nervig und armselig!
 Niemand zwingt einen ein Spiel zu kaufen, aber es wird nur gemeckert und beleidigt, aus beiden Lagern...
  Wenn einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt gut, aber dann hört auf es anderen zu verderben zu wollen die vllt Spaß daran haben.

   BF3 hat bisher ne tolle Grafik aber sonst? Die bisherigen Szenen waren meist nur schöne zusammengeschnittene Trailer...
 Die paar ungeschnittenen Gameplay Szenen sahen aus wie ein BC2 mit wunderschöner Grafik...
Naja, die Beta wirds zeigen...
Der SP interessiert mich bei beiden Spielen kaum, empfinde es zwar als nette Beilage, Fokus liegt eindeutig auf  dem MP!
  Ein BC3 brauch ich nicht, dann  spiel ich lieber weiter CS 1.6 bis COD rauskommt.

Um es am Ende aber deutlich zu machen:
Ich hoffe das BF3 gut wird und ich dieses Jahr zwei tolle Shooter kaufen kann


----------



## Dragonmind (12. August 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> kann mich mal einer aufklären? sehr viele sind ja offensichtlich der meinung origin pflicht wär unangemessen und würden es deshalb nicht kaufen. warum denn... !? wo ist das problem an origin, ist doch kein virus oder spionage programm. es ist halt so ähnlich wie steam, na und ?


 
Da sieht man das keiner liest was in den AGB steht. Spionageprogramm stimmt schon, zeichnet so ziemlich jedes persönliche Verhalten beim Spielen auf genauso wie Hardware etc. Und das muss nicht anonym sein.

Sagen wir mal so, die meisten haben nicht so viel gegen Steam, Origin etc. wenn diese "Optional" wären. 
Ich persönlich habe gegen diese Programme eher die Abneigung da sie mir Rechte beschneiden. Ja ich habe 3 Rechner zuhause (Fraule und Arbeit) und ja ich installiere ein Spiel auch 3 mal. 
Es besteht auch keinerlei Recht des Softwareherstellers mir das zu unterbinden. Und nein, ich erwerbe nicht nur eine Nutzungserlaubnis! Solange ich einen Datenträger kaufe ist das keine Lizenzvereinbarung, damit hat der Softwarehersteller beim erstmaligen Verkauf an mich alle Recht abgegeben (geht hier um den Datenträger und Programm, natürlich nicht um den geistigen Eigentum).
Darum wollen die Hersteller weg vom Datenträger: Kein Datenträger = kein Gegenstand = keinerlei Rechte. 

Hat von euch mal jemand bei Steam versucht sein Geld zurück zubekommen weil ein Spiel durch nen Bug unspielbar war? Ein Riesenspass. Bei Datenträger geh ich in den Laden und schmeiss es dem Verkäufer um die Ohren.

Hat das was mit dem Dienst selber zu tun? Nö, der Origin-Dienst kann gut sein. Aber die Bindung eines Spiels an einen "Dienst" ist immer problematisch da dadurch JEDES Käuferrecht erlischt (wieder das Problem mit der Gewährleistung da es nur ein Service ist).

Was macht man dagegen: Wie viele schon sagen, nicht kaufen. Ich denke beim älteren Semester geht das auch (seh's bei mir selber, von 5 Spielen im Monat auf 5 Spiele im Jahr) aber bei jüngeren Spielern? Denke nicht dass das Rechtsbewusstsein eines Käufers irgendwie ausgeprägt ist. Die Frage ist einfach nur, WO ist die Schmerzgrenze?


----------



## Maddi20 (12. August 2011)

hmm ok also ich kann den aufruhr wirklich nachvollziehen, ist schon ein bisschen eine frechheit wieviel müll man aufgeschwatzt bekommt. Da ich eigendlich sowieso abbestellen wollte weil ich ausversehn nicht limited bestellt hatte und blos zu faul war bisher, hab ich das jetz grad abbestellt aber als  grund die origin pflicht angegeben und mich ein bisschen in der email aufgeregt ^^. Ich denke damit habe erstmal ich genug zum boykott beigetragen. Das heisst allerdings nicht dass ich bf3 nicht kaufen werde. ich denke ich werde es sehr kurz vor release neu bestellen, in der hoffnung dass EA bis dahin ein bisschen die meinung der leute spürt ^^


----------



## Moleny (12. August 2011)

Jetzt hilft nur noch eine "EA steckt euch Origin sonst wohin!" - Petition


----------



## LostHero (12. August 2011)

Tjo so kann EA sich natürlich auch ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln . Kommt für micht nicht in die Tüte und damit hat sichs.


----------



## LOLRocker (12. August 2011)

Allmählich hab ich die Schnauze voll. Anmelden hier, anmelden da, hier kannst du was kaufen, da gibts ein Update sofort - der Updater bei BFBC2 hat doch auch seinen Dienst getan  oder ? Wozu die Spieler mit so einem Schrott nerven ? Ich werd daraus nicht schlau. Ja, ich werde mir das Spiel trotzdem kaufen, dennoch finde ich diese Art der Vermarktung und Bevormundung nicht in Ordnung. Achja, für ne Petition bin ich auch.


----------



## EVOCrawler (12. August 2011)

na kla noch ein programm, was die ganze zeit läuft und mit dem internet in verbindung steht. an steam hab ich mich gewöhnt aber jtz noch den scheiß auf dem nur EA spiele verkauft werden - nein danke. hoffendlich überlegen die sich das nochmal sonst wird das wohl nix mit bf3.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2011)

ich find das gar nicht so schlimm... 
hab ich eben neben steam noch origin auf dem pc was solls. ich würde gern drauf verzichten, aber solange ich bf3 spielen kann (was meiner meinung nach ein super game wird) bin ich zufrieden. 
solange der client nicht so viel leistung zieht und aktivierung etc. so problemlos vonstatten geht wie bei steam (meistens jedenfalls ) macht mir das nicht aus.


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. August 2011)

ich habe Origin bereits auf meinem Rechner, ist fast genauso wie Steam. Wahrscheinlich einer der Gründe warum BF3 nicht über Steam vertrieben wird. Das Programm verusacht keine Probleme bei mir, frisst keine enorme Leistung, kann somit das Rumgeheule nicht verstehen was so manche hier machen. Ein Minuspunkt gibt es von mir für das Tool, man kann wieder nur, wie bei Steam, per Kreditkarte oder PayPal bezahlen. Ich wünsche mir das ELV für Origin. Bitte EA!   Bad Company 2 + Origin funzt 1A, keine Probleme! So wird es dann auch mit BF3 sein.


----------



## Kushikuto (12. August 2011)

MAN BRAUCHT KEIN ORIGIN UM ES SPIELEN ZU KÖNNEN! Man benötigt lediglich einen account bei ea, und den hat jeder der Battlefield Bad Company2 auch hat, einfach Origin nicht anmachen Battlefield 3 vom Ordner aus starten und mit dem EA Account einloggen, zocken.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (12. August 2011)

Kushikuto schrieb:


> MAN BRAUCHT KEIN ORIGIN UM ES SPIELEN ZU KÖNNEN! Man benötigt lediglich einen account bei ea, und den hat jeder der Battlefield Bad Company2 auch hat, einfach Origin nicht anmachen Battlefield 3 vom Ordner aus starten und mit dem EA Account einloggen, zocken.


 
Quelle?


----------



## Phone83 (12. August 2011)

es wurde gesagt das bf3 nicht über steam vertrieben wird weil valve andere Bestimmungen hat und EA noch mit valve verhandelt was das angeht daher will EA ihr eigenes Portal aufmachen um solche Verhandlungen aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## Phone83 (12. August 2011)

Edit : sry doppelpost
http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-nicht-auf-Steam-EA-erklaert-den-Grund-837760/


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (12. August 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> "Oh, man brauch Origins, nein sowas lasse ich mir nicht aufzwängen!"
> Seid ihr in den Spielen auch immer so wählerisch?
> "Wie ich muss übers Feld zum Feind laufen, nein das ist mir zu Gefährlich, dieses Weg lasse ich mir nicht aufzwängen, ich bleibe wo ich bin!"
> Wenn ja, ist es gut das ihr nicht in BF3 den Spielspaß für andere Ruiniert.


 
Sag mal bist du eigentlich noch ganz gebacken, solche Vergleiche zu ziehen? Seid wann ist es ehrenhaft, wie ein Schaf
den überwachern in die Arme zu laufen? Weisst du eigentlich was du da tust? Du bist schuld, wenn man irgendwann für alles kontrolliert
und überwacht wird. JA, genau du!


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (12. August 2011)

Dann kauf es nicht um mecker nicht rum...

Entweder hast du die Eier und stehst für Freiheit ein, oder für weitere Einschränkungen den Spielern gegenüber.


----------



## Hasamoto (12. August 2011)

Leute vor 5 jahren habe ich schonmal hier reingeschrieben das wir Mitten in einen Konflikt stehen
Die Publischer wollen mehr geld aus uns herauspressen und die Spieler weigern sich natürlich
Die folge ist natürlich das ihrgendeine Scheisse aus dem Hut gezaubert wird und es versucht wird den Spielern das als nötige erweiterung oder sonnst einen Blödsin zu verkaufen
Lasst euch eins gesagt sein
Rumheulen ,Peditionen , und sonnstigen unsin hat bei sowas KEINE WIRKUNG
Da hilft nur eine Echte Breitseite ,und das heist NIX MEHR VON EA,BLIZZARD,UBISOFT kaufen egal wie sehr ihr es doch gerne Spielen wollt.
Ihr müst euch entscheiden 
Wenn ihr es kauft Stimmt ihr EA,BLIZZARD, UBISOFT zu und gibt ihnen die mittel mit dem nesten Spiel noch mehr aus euch herauszupressen wie z.b PATCH GEGEN BEZAHLUNG, RL NAMEN PFLICHT,ABGEBEN DER KAUFRECHTE, MELDUNGSPFLICHT, ONLINE BEZAHLUNG ONLY
nur um die Highlights zu nennen 

Wenn ihr euch das nicht gefällt ,müst ihr auch konziquent sein
Das heist GARKEIN SPIEL MEHR VON DIESEN FIRMEN KAUFEN
Ich garantiere euch das spätestens nach 3 monaten die ihre lektion gelernt haben ,da der Aktienwert um min 60 punkte gefallen ist und die sonnst konkurs gehen

Ich für meinen teil habe Mich entschieden Konziequent zu sein auch wenn ich dafür diese spiele nicht mehr spielen kann
Aber lieber verzichte ich auf ALLE SPIELE ALS MEINE ENTSCHEIDUNGSFREIHEIT VON JEMANDEN EINSCHRENKEN ZU LASSEN

Und wenn ihr jetzt sagt Origion sei garnicht so Schlimm solltet ihr mal sehen was danach kommt 
Dann wir EA nähmlich Garkeine DVD.s mehr vermarkten und ihr dürft nurnoch über origon kaufen (54 Euro ca Pro spiel für 2 jahre wenn ihr Nix Firmenkritisches im Forum schreibt , dann werdet ihr nähmlich gebannt und euer Account gelöscht)


----------



## neo821 (12. August 2011)

Anhand der Gmaeplay Videos die ich gesehen habe, wird für mich persönlich BF3 wahrschienlich ein flop, da es wie ein MW wirkt.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei BF2 + Project Reality wo noch Teamplay gefragt ist.


----------



## Chrisz0r (12. August 2011)

Origin-Zwang?
Ohne mich, mich kriegt ihr nicht, ich bin frei wie der Wind, liebe Publisher, KAPIERT IHR DAS NICHT!?!


----------



## Fraggerick (12. August 2011)

ich glaube manche der user hier sollten mal zum arzt gehen... oder es sind sommerferien 

aber HEY, ich freu mich schon auf das gehäule wenn das mit dem battlelog kreise zieht ...


----------



## Soulja110 (12. August 2011)

naja irgendwo muss man mit seiner ram und cpu power doch hin. ist ja beides sehr günstig momentan und quasi jeder hat mehr ram als er eigentlich bräuchte. von daher, danke EA


----------



## Sirius89 (12. August 2011)

1 Programm mehr oder weniger aufm PC.....
1 Account mehr oder weniger........

Also mich interessierts jetzt nich so,solange es nicht mein gameplay beeinträchtigt,was ich nicht glaube.
Origin installieren,account machen,Spiel starten.Dauert vielleicht 5 Minuten.Kackt euch nich ins Hemd.


----------



## Kerusame (12. August 2011)

seit EA bekannt gab dass sie Origin aufgekauft haben war mit klar dass kommende spiele alle nur noch mit Origin laufen werden... EA will ein konkurenzprodukt zu steam, denn das geschäftskonzept funktioniert ja auch schon seit jahren gut.


zwecks boykott... wenn jemand wirkich EA/Ubi und Acti-Blizz boykottieren will dann müsste er gut 20mio leute zum mitmachen überreden - viel spaß! solang man nicht einen großteil der spieler dazu bewegen kann - und zwar weltweit!! - werden die puplisher kaum darauf reagieren...


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (12. August 2011)

Ich finde es ziemlich doof,
es gibt ja schon Steam, wozu dann noch eine solche Plattform? Indem man alles was gut läuft nach macht, macht man sich keine Fans, schaut euch Homefront an...
...wenn man als Entwickler dann auch noch merkt, dass dieses System stark die Performance beeinflusst, sollte man sich echt Gedanken machen.

Es ist jetzt kein Grund für mich, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, aber einer um es nicht vor zu bestellen. Ich warte auf den PCGames Test und wenn dort nichts von Performance Problemen durch Origins steht, und es wirklich so gut ist wie angekündigt, kauf ich es mir. Aber das Risiko einzugehen das Spiel vorzubestellen und dann nur wegen Origins die Grafik auf die Hälfte runterschrauben zu müssen geh ich nicht ein!


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (12. August 2011)

neo821 schrieb:


> Anhand der Gmaeplay Videos die ich gesehen habe, wird für mich persönlich BF3 wahrschienlich ein flop, da es wie ein MW wirkt.
> Da bleibe ich lieber bei BF2 + Project Reality wo noch Teamplay gefragt ist.


 
WTF? Was laberst du für einen Müll?
Liest du manchmal auch, oder urteilst du nur nach Bildern?
Hättest du mal was dazu gelesen, wüsstest du, das BF3 mehr auf Teamplay setzt, du kannst zum Beispiel nicht mehr bei jedem Squad Mitglied Spawnen, sondern nur noch beim Squad- Leader, heißt dass der Squad immer zusammen bleibt (bzw. besser).



			
				Soulja110 schrieb:
			
		

> naja irgendwo muss man mit seiner ram und cpu power doch hin. ist ja beides sehr günstig momentan und quasi jeder hat mehr ram als er eigentlich bräuchte. von daher, danke EA



Hat nicht jeder. Ich hab nen Intel Q8400@2,66GHZ und 4GB RAM. Die werden bei entsprechenden Grafikeinstellungen beide gut genutzt, besonders mein CPU.
Und bedank dich nicht noch für schlechtere Performance!


----------



## Eiche (12. August 2011)

was ist an dieser news  jetzt neu oder schlim Origins hat den vorteil das man bei der installation eine nocdexe dazu bekommt?


----------



## Odin333 (12. August 2011)

Wenn es über Steam nicht angeboten wird, und da mich eh nur der Singleplayer interessiert, werde ich warten, bis ein entsprechender Crack bereit steht und werde mir das Spiel dann kaufen.

Langsam wird es ein bisschen lässtig, dass man isch für jeden Scheissdreck einen neuen Acout bei geschätzten 150 Mio. verschiedenen Anbietern machen muss.


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2011)

juhu. ich persönlich ahbe ja eine extreme abneigung gegen steam , origin find ich da irgendwie besser 

und michs tört es nicht wenn ich 28374z6287346 accs fürn spiel machen muss hab genug email adressen xD


----------



## Eiche (12. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Wenn es über Steam nicht angeboten wird, und da mich eh nur der Singleplayer interessiert, werde ich warten, bis ein entsprechender Crack bereit steht und werde mir das Spiel dann kaufen.
> 
> Langsam wird es ein bisschen lässtig, dass man isch für jeden Scheissdreck einen neuen Acout bei geschätzten 150 Mio. verschiedenen Anbietern machen muss.


 das ist der selbe EA accound den man schon für BF2 brauchte


----------



## Cicero (12. August 2011)

lead341 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, ich hätte ein Basisverständnis von der Funktionsweise eines Computers, aber wohl doch nicht ausreichend: wie ist das mit dem CPU-Hunger gemeint? Die Download-Plattform Origins ist CPU-hungrig? Laufen da im Hintergrund komplizierte Rechenprozesse à la Prime oder SuperPi ab oder was?



Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Wer mit Steam spielt weiß, dass dies überhaupt kein Problem ist. Zugegeben: Auch ich war lange Zeit ein Gegner diser Plattformen (v.a. Steam. Das waren hier epische Forumsgefechte mit HLAndy, Grüße! ) 

MIttlerweile allerdings sehe ich das nicht mehr ganz so kritisch, da:
1. Man als Spieler mittlerweile permanent Online ist...
2. ... und die Bandbreiten wesentlich schneller sind und...
3. ...die Plattformen immer besser wurden

Und solange wie das Buddy-System so läuft, wie von EA versprochen...


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (12. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Wenn es über Steam nicht angeboten wird, und da mich eh nur der Singleplayer interessiert, werde ich warten, bis ein entsprechender Crack bereit steht und werde mir das Spiel dann kaufen.
> 
> Langsam wird es ein bisschen lässtig, dass man isch für jeden Scheissdreck einen neuen Acout bei geschätzten 150 Mio. verschiedenen Anbietern machen muss.


 
Ja ich seh das genau so. Ein zwei Accounts sind ja noch tragbar, aber jeder Publisher will sein eigenes "Soziales Netzwerk", und überall muß man sich registrieren. Die Programme müssen dann natürlich auch immer im Hintergrund mitlaufen, was natürlich Hardware-Ressourcen frisst, und das könnte für Spieler mit einem nicht so jungen PC dann ärgerlich werden.

Interressant wäre ob dieser Zwang auch rechtlich gedeckt ist. Wenn ich zum Beispiel nur zum Spass auf den Fußballplatz gehe, kann mich der betreibende Vereien ja auch nicht zur Mitgliedschaft zwingen oder?


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2011)

Wenn BF3 Origin braucht installier ichs halt, so what? Muss ich ja nicht nutzen wenn ichs nicht will.


----------



## Soulja110 (12. August 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder. Ich hab nen Intel Q8400@2,66GHZ und 4GB RAM. Die werden bei entsprechenden Grafikeinstellungen beide gut genutzt, besonders mein CPU.
> Und bedank dich nicht noch für schlechtere Performance!


 
das war jetzt auch eher nur scherzhaft gemeint. ich hab kein problem mit origin bzw einem weiteren client für games neben steam aber die performance muss schon passen. und ganz davon abgesehen da SW TOR für mich quasi pflichtkauf ist, komm ich um origin sowieso nicht drumherum


----------



## Viper0201 (12. August 2011)

Man benötigt für Origin doch keinen neuen Account. Der Login erfolgt mit dem EA-Account. Also nichts neu registrieren. 

*EDIT:*
Davon abgesehen befindet Origin ja noch im BETA Status. Also das wird schon noch mit der Performance.


----------



## kassor (12. August 2011)

Zieht euch ein Kleid an. Wie im Kindergarten hier. Entweder ihr kauft es oder lasst es sein. Man merkt eher,das die Gamer immer fauler und fauler werden....! Das ist nur ein kleines Programm womit man online gehen muss. Ja und? Ihr startet doch auch jedes mal nachem Hochfahren ICQ oder sonst was. Solltet ihr zu faul sein einen Doppelklick auf die Origin exe zu amchen oder nen account anzulegen, dann solltet ihr einfach eure Freundin,oder wenn ihr Faul&Homosexuell seid, euren Freund fragen ob er das für euch erledigt. Meine güte...Kinder,Kinder...


----------



## Nihiletex (12. August 2011)

Registrieren müssen sich nur die Leute die noch kein neueres EA Spiel (z.B. Bad Company 2) oder keinen EA Account haben. Der Rest benutzt einfach seinen bestehenden Account. Wenn man Origin aktiv ausführt braucht es (bei mir) rund 66 MB RAM. Wenn es sparsamer wäre, dann wäre das natürlich besser. Ob es allerdings die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund laufen muss oder ob man sich nur per Login authorisieren muss (ebenfalls wie bei BC 2) wird man dann sehen.


----------



## Odin333 (12. August 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Man benötigt für Origin doch keinen neuen Account. Der Login erfolgt mit dem EA-Account. Also nichts neu registrieren.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Davon abgesehen befindet Origin ja noch im BETA Status. Also das wird schon noch mit der Performance.


 
Ich habe aber keinen EA-Account und ich möchte das auch nicht ändern.

Was Spiele angeht, besitzte ich genau zwei Accounts: Steam und Games for Windows.

An Origin oder einem EA-Account habe ich kein Interesse, wohl aber an BF3.
Deshalb warte ich lieber 30min. bis der Crack erschienen ist und aktiviere mein Spiel damit.


----------



## zetigeist (12. August 2011)

kassor schrieb:


> Zieht euch ein Kleid an. Wie im Kindergarten hier. Entweder ihr kauft es oder lasst es sein. Man merkt eher,das die Gamer immer fauler und fauler werden....! Das ist nur ein kleines Programm womit man online gehen muss. Ja und? Ihr startet doch auch jedes mal nachem Hochfahren ICQ oder sonst was. Solltet ihr zu faul sein einen Doppelklick auf die Origin exe zu amchen oder nen account anzulegen, dann solltet ihr einfach eure Freundin,oder wenn ihr Faul&Homosexuell seid, euren Freund fragen ob er das für euch erledigt. Meine güte...Kinder,Kinder...


 
Minderheiten zu diskriminieren ist nicht so clever in nem öffentlichen thread aber abgesehen davon stört es die meisten gamer nicht ein programm zu starten, sondern dass jedes laufende programm den rechner langsamer macht und jedes programm was mit dem internet kommuniziert von der firewall überwacht wird, was zusätzlich ressourcen frisst.
Wenn ein publisher wie EA nen launcher rausbringt ist es ja noch ok aber mittlerweile bringt jeder zweite mmo anbieter eigene launcher auf den markt die zusätzlich codecs usw installiert, die welche überraschung zusätzlich ressourcen benötigen.

Also einfach mal nix kommentieren ist manchmal besser.


----------



## Eiche (12. August 2011)

zetigeist schrieb:


> Minderheiten zu diskriminieren ist nicht so clever in nem öffentlichen thread aber abgesehen davon stört es die meisten gamer nicht ein programm zu starten, sondern dass jedes laufende programm den rechner langsamer macht und jedes programm was mit dem internet kommuniziert von der firewall überwacht wird, was zusätzlich ressourcen frisst.
> Wenn ein publisher wie EA nen launcher rausbringt ist es ja noch ok aber mittlerweile bringt jeder zweite mmo anbieter eigene launcher auf den markt die zusätzlich codecs usw installiert, die welche überraschung zusätzlich ressourcen benötigen.
> 
> Also einfach mal nix kommentieren ist manchmal besser.


mhmhm dich stört also punkbuster?


----------



## kassor (12. August 2011)

zetigeist schrieb:


> Minderheiten zu diskriminieren ist nicht so clever in nem öffentlichen thread aber abgesehen davon stört es die meisten gamer nicht ein programm zu starten, sondern dass jedes laufende programm den rechner langsamer macht und jedes programm was mit dem internet kommuniziert von der firewall überwacht wird, was zusätzlich ressourcen frisst.
> Wenn ein publisher wie EA nen launcher rausbringt ist es ja noch ok aber mittlerweile bringt jeder zweite mmo anbieter eigene launcher auf den markt die zusätzlich codecs usw installiert, die welche überraschung zusätzlich ressourcen benötigen.
> 
> Also einfach mal nix kommentieren ist manchmal besser.



Ich fand meinen Kommentar gut...


----------



## Flo66R6 (12. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keinen EA-Account und ich möchte das auch nicht ändern.


 
Dann wirst du BF3 auch nicht spielen können. Mal ganz abgesehen von diesem Origin (von dem ich alles andere als begeistert bin) benötigst du in der Regel für ein Online Spiel auch einen Account. Das ist seid mindestens Battlefield 2 der Fall. Daran wird auch ein Crack nichts ändern. 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Cicero (12. August 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Deshalb warte ich lieber 30min. bis der Crack erschienen ist und aktiviere mein Spiel damit.



Super Einstellung. Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass unter anderem genau deswegen (Cracks, etc.) die Plattformen in´s Leben gerufen worden sind?  Im Übrigen lebt die BF Reihe durch den Multiplayer- du verpasst also einiges!

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht so ganz. Wenn ich BF3 spielen will, starte ich halt Origin und melde mich an. Für den Rest der Zeit ist das Tool aus. Steam läuft bei mir auch nicht immer. Und soooo gravierend ist der Hardwarehunger des kleinen Tools sicherlich nicht, vor allem, wenn man heutige Prozessoren sieht. Das Nadelöhr wird bei manchen Spielern vielleicht eher die I-Net Leitung sein und wie man seine Leitung optimiert bzw. optimal nutzt.

Aber schon lustig die Diskussion... bei CoD, Brink, HL2, Portal 2, etc. hat sich auch keiner über Steam aufgeregt. Aber hier ist es ja EA... Und nochwas: Wer viel Multiplayer-Shooter spielt, kennt es doch mittlweile nur so. Vor allem die Free to Play Spiele setzen meist auf ihre eigenen Plattformen (zB bis vor kurzem noch A.V.A. mit dem ijji-Reactor, jetzt Steam). Auch hier scheint´s ja in Ordnung zu sein. Online-Spiele setzten immer einen Account voraus!


----------



## Janster_LE (12. August 2011)

Alle regen sich immer über die Publisher auf, sehr oft zurecht. Wer von den volljähigen Aufregern besitzt den eigentlich Aktien diverser Publisher? 
Aktien diverser Publisher gibt es zwischen 2 und 35$ pro Papier. Es gibt soooo viele Gamer, allein in Deutschland, warum kauft nicht jeder der kann, ein paar Aktien diverser Publisher und dann wird eine Aktionärsvereinignung gegründet, so kann man die Politk dieser Unternehmen sehr gut mitbestimmen.
EA gibts zZ für 19$.


----------



## SilentBreeze (12. August 2011)

Yippiee... bald hat dann jeder Publisher sein eigenes kleines Programmchen und als Spieler muss man x programme zusätzlich auf dem pc haben... dann behindern die sich vielleicht auch noch gegenseitig... tja, wenn unternehmen mit dem Kontostand denken... ein bisschen wie im Kindergarten... Beispiel DragonAge2 oder Crysis2 die aus dem steam store verschwunden sind...  "das is meins und ich will nicht das steam damit spielt..."  *OMFG* 

is auch egal... wird sich eh alles irgendwie durchsetzten... weil es der masse einfach egal ist!


----------



## Fischkop (12. August 2011)

Habe bei Origin schon Crysis 2 und habe kein Problem damit, muss ja nicht ständig online sein damit


----------



## Eiche (12. August 2011)

SilentBreeze schrieb:


> Yippiee... bald hat dann jeder Publisher sein eigenes kleines Programmchen und als Spieler muss man x programme zusätzlich auf dem pc haben... dann behindern die sich vielleicht auch noch gegenseitig... tja, wenn unternehmen mit dem Kontostand denken... ein bisschen wie im Kindergarten... Beispiel DragonAge2 oder Crysis2 die aus dem steam store verschwunden sind...  "das is meins und ich will nicht das steam damit spielt..."  *OMFG*
> 
> is auch egal... wird sich eh alles irgendwie durchsetzten... weil es der masse einfach egal ist!


 haha du kein ahnung oder? A hat gegen auflagen von steam verstossen der ihr zug pferd sims wird immer noch bei steam angeboten...


----------



## dangee (12. August 2011)

mit bf kann man's ja machen.. und es stimmt: ich werd's bestimmt nicht abbestellen deswegen; dafür ist die Gängelung (noch mehr Programme) nicht tragisch genug. Ist ja kein Ubi-Launcher. Bei einem reinen Multiplayerspiel wäre aber auch Onlinezwang ggf was anderes


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. August 2011)

Origin ist im Endeffekt der alte EA Downloadmanager den ich bereits seit den Add Ons zu BF2 habe.Dieser hatte mir nie etwas ausgemacht.Mir is somit auch Origin wurscht.
Aber is doch schön wenn man sich wieder aufregen kann oder?


----------



## Eiche (12. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Origin ist im Endeffekt der alte EA Downloadmanager den ich bereits seit den Add Ons zu BF2 habe.Dieser hatte mir nie etwas ausgemacht.Mir is somit auch Origin wurscht.
> Aber is doch schön wenn man sich wieder aufregen kann oder?


 liegt daran weil die misten keine ahnung haben von dem was sie schreiben und einfach glauben was man ihnen erählt


----------



## kornhill (12. August 2011)

Das ist natürlich schon ziemlich unangenehm. Ich bin nicht wirklich begeistert von Origin, da der Client wie geschrieben nicht sonderlich gut ist und die Preise bei Origin wirklich gesalzen sind. 

Für TOR hatte ich mich versucht schlau zu machen und da hies es das Origin für die Retail Version nicht gebraucht wird. Hatte gehofft das das für BF3 auch so sein wird. Das TOR ohne Origin kommt glaube ich auch erst wenn ich es sehe. 

Nun ja, zum aktivieren, braucht man dann wohl Origin. Muss Origin durchgehend laufen während dem Spiel? Wird das Matchmaking über Origin gemacht (hoffe nicht.). Ist Origin dann trotzdem immer online? (zusätzlich zum Matchmaking und dem Spiel)

Ich hoffe man kann Origin wie einen ganz normalen Launcher behandeln (in dem Werbung geschaltet ist). Falls das Ding natürlich an der CPU nagt, dann ist das ein absolutes no-go. BF3 wird schon genug an der CPU fressen, da werde ich eh alles was nicht gebraucht wird abschalten. (bis runter zu unnötigen Servicen...)


----------



## makke12345 (12. August 2011)

Doof nur das der SP dann auch Origin braucht. Und das hat KEINEN Offline Modus wie Steam


----------



## Sam28 (12. August 2011)

Origin wird pflicht, was ändert sich:
- Ein zusätzliches Programm läuft
- Origin wird der Kopierschutz, also keine Limitierten Freischaltungen oder DVD Pflicht
- Man kann das Spiel auch runterladen, selbst wenn man die DVD gekauft hat
- Neuer Account? Man braucht ein EA Konto für Origin, das hätte man aber auch gebraucht wenn BF3 ohne Origin gekommen wäre
- Weiterverkauf wird wohl nicht möglich sein, bzw. nur mit dem EA Account zusammen sinnvoll sein, was wohl verboten sein wird, allerdings war es auch bei Bad Company 2 mit dem binden des Multiplayer Key ähnlich schlecht möglich
- Man hat das Risiko das der Dienst und damit die Spiele irgendwann mal abgeschaltet werden
- Muss man Online sein um zu spielen? Keine Ahnung

Im Grunde ist es wie mit Steam, selbe Vor- und Nachteile, zumindest in den Grundfunktionen.

Ich selber kann damit leben, habe Origins schon drauf weil ich da ein paar EA Games mit Code eingegeben habe,
Solange sie nicht den Vogel abschießen wie Rockstar mit GTA4...


----------



## Xorydol (12. August 2011)

Immer diese Aufregung über nichts..... Wer von euch ist denn nicht dauernd online beim battlefield spielen.... Es ist und bleibt doch sowieso ein Multiplayer-Spiel und einen Account bräuchte man auf jeden Fall...


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (12. August 2011)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es wie mit Steam, selbe Vor- und Nachteile, zumindest in den Grundfunktionen.


 
Nicht ganz..... Es kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, während Steam alles vereint, man hat bald echt 50 Accounts für Games und Onlineplattformen.......

Da läuft dann nicht nurnoch Steam sondern:
- Steam
- Games for Windows Live
- Origins
- Ubisoft Game Launcher
- Und weitere Software die bestimmt bald kommt

Das ist der große Mist an der Sache !


----------



## doomkeeper (12. August 2011)

Heeze schrieb:


> Du tust mir irgendwie Leid. Aber danke das du BF3 nicht kaufen wirst.
> 
> Du beschimpfst das Spiel nur wegen Origin, nur wegen einer Plattform, nur weil EA kunden anlocken will.  Ich mein ES HAT NICHTS MIT DEM GAMEPLAY UND AUCH WIRKLICH NICHTS MIT DER ENTWICKLUNG DES SPIELS ZU TUN! Aber trotzdem, sagst du es wird scheiße.  Und noch was.
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal wie alt bist eigentlich? Liest du überhaupt was ich zum Thema sage und dass
Ich meine Meinung immer begründe? 

Ich hab nie schlecht über das spiel schlecht geredet sondern hab mich eigentlich
Extrem auf das spiel gefreut.

Aber da du mich sogar persönlich angreiffst sieht man dass dich 
Eine andere Meinung wirklich  zu stören scheint..
Von daher bist du nicht fähig darüber zu diskutieren.

Wie wär das nochmal mit dem jährlichen bf? Kommt dann bf4 vielleicht raus 2012 bzw 2013 und 
Bf3 könnte abgeschaltet werden? Lol... Kein Kommentar wer solche Spielchen mitspielt..  

Ea ubertreibt extrem und mit bf3 wird der Anfang gemacht. Ihr werdet sehen


----------



## zerr (12. August 2011)

thetadarkphoenix schrieb:


> Nicht ganz..... Es kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, während Steam alles vereint, man hat bald echt 50 Accounts für Games und Onlineplattformen.......
> 
> Da läuft dann nicht nurnoch Steam sondern:
> - Steam
> ...



das ist auch das traurige daran anstatt dass alle publischer ihre spiele auf steam anbieten, mit steam kann ich leben ich hab zb bad company 2 per steamangebot erworben und viele weitere spiele.

baut jeder sein eigenes platform


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2011)

31% mögen origin nicht und ich wette von dne 31% haben 90% origin nichtma getestet ........

und 10% haben penis computer

auf den origin nicht startet


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2011)

ach udn nochw as steam is müll ,w ahr schon immer müll und wird auch immer müll bleiben


----------



## Hannibal89 (12. August 2011)

Mir fehlt die Antwort: Ich kaufe es trotzdem, Origin ist mir egal...


----------



## rafaeolo (12. August 2011)

Also im Gegensatz zum Baatlenet zwang von Blizzard auch bei offline Spielen ist Origin bei BF 3 imo nicht so schlimm. Ob ich mich nun mit meinem EA ACC oder origin anmelde, ist mir egal. Die Frage ist natürlich wie es eigebunden wird, wenn der Client mir Leistung klaut sucks natürlich. Und mal ehrlich wer kauft BF 3 nur wegen dem SP?


----------



## fliger5 (12. August 2011)

@immortal15
Profilbild ist bei dir wohl Programm, huh?


----------



## cooldine (12. August 2011)

ich glaub sowas nennt man Kapitalismus in Reinkultur, mag zwar stimmen, dass Konkurrenz das Geschäft belebt aber nicht immer zum Vorteil der Verbraucher/Konsumenten. 
Werde mir, wenn es so weiter geht, wohl mehr RAM zulegen müssen..


----------



## Diezel (12. August 2011)

erstmal abwarten, mal sehen ob das game überhaupt was wird.
falls es wie bad company 2 ist kann man es eh in die tonne treten.

ich könnte mit origin leben unter der voraussetzung das es anständig funktioniert.


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Super Einstellung. Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass unter anderem genau deswegen (Cracks, etc.) die Plattformen in´s Leben gerufen worden sind?  Im Übrigen lebt die BF Reihe durch den Multiplayer- du verpasst also einiges!



Ich denke daß sie nicht wegen den Cracks sondern wegen der Masse an Raubkopierern  Die Cracks sind nur das Mittel zum raubkopieren und die wird es weiterhin geben. 

Abgesehen davon finde ich die Einstellung lobenswert. Sinngemäß "Hilf Dir selbst und warte nicht auf Hilfe anderer". Wenn er nur den SP spielen möchten dann soll er doch.

Natürlich nur wenn er das Spiel wirklich kauft


----------



## slippytune (12. August 2011)

Solange die Gamergemeinde diese Späße der Publisher mit macht  wird sich dahin gehend nichts ändern!

Ich denke auch dass den meisten es eh egal ist Hauptsache zockn. Mami und Papi kaufen die Games und dann gehts los.

Die Mehrheit lebt auch nach dem Motto "Dumm kauft Gut" also immer viel blenden und Asche machen die Gamer ausbeuten und BetaBUG Games auf den Markt werfen.


----------



## X3niC (12. August 2011)

Hahaha ich glaube den 40 % nicht.....dann kauft euch halt cod mit dlcs


----------



## trion93 (12. August 2011)

Wer nur wegen Online-Zwang auf ein geniales Spiel verzichtet....dann macht doch! Spielt halt COD.


----------



## sickgaming (12. August 2011)

5,48% der abstimmer sind vollidioten und haben nichts im Hirn.  Wie kann man Origin gutheisen?  Verbraucht mehr recourcen als steam, Alle Spiele nur Geschnitten (bei Steam kann ich als Österreicher auch UK Versionen kaufen), Und die Preise sind mal das allerlezte.

Achja das design unübersichtlich und hässlich!


----------



## slippytune (12. August 2011)

trion93 schrieb:


> Wer nur wegen Online-Zwang auf ein geniales Spiel verzichtet....dann macht doch! Spielt halt COD.


 

...genau sollche Leute meine ich.

Es geht um ein Fünkchen Freiheit, aber wenn du alles mit dir machen lässt


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> ich glaube manche der user hier sollten mal zum arzt gehen... oder es sind sommerferien
> 
> aber HEY, ich freu mich schon auf das gehäule wenn das mit dem battlelog kreise zieht ...


 
ich glaub die sommerferien sind in den meisten bundesländern schon rum 
das macht das ganze hier aber eig noch trauriger


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. August 2011)

Ich bin mir mit BF3 noch absolut unsicher ob ichs mir überhaupt hole wenns nur ein Bad Company 3 wird.
Grafik allein reicht nunmal nicht aus!

Beta wirds zeigen ob ichs mir hol, Origin ist nur ein weiterer Dämpfer...


----------



## Phone83 (12. August 2011)

slippytune schrieb:


> Solange die Gamergemeinde diese Späße der Publisher mit macht  wird sich dahin gehend nichts ändern!
> 
> Ich denke auch dass den meisten es eh egal ist Hauptsache zockn. Mami und Papi kaufen die Games und dann gehts los.
> 
> Die Mehrheit lebt auch nach dem Motto "Dumm kauft Gut" also immer viel blenden und Asche machen die Gamer ausbeuten und BetaBUG Games auf den Markt werfen.


 
 Junge versteh es...dieses Programm verpflichtet dich zu nix wie bei Steam wir werden es nicht ändern können egal wie lang du mimimi machst und wegen mir auch 10.000 andere Ea wird es einen feuchte kümmern die haben genug Kohle. Floppt das Game machen sie 3 Jahre, jedes Jahr 1 update was wenig koste in der Entwicklung dafür aber für einen Preis von 30 - 40 Euro angeboten wird fertig.

Diese ganzen Twitter und facebook spacken die ihre Toiletten Storys und Einkaufs Geschichten am laufenden Band über ihr tolles IPhone alle 10 min posten sollen endlich mal die fresse halten.
Manche zocken BF 2 oder WoW Online 12 std. täglich das die Hälfte ihrer Zeit also online und es stört sie nicht.
Seid lieber froh das ihr ein gutes spiel bekommt und wenn ihr glück habt wird EA´s Plattform später um einige Features erweitert und ihr könnt auch offline spielen


----------



## Dreamlfall (12. August 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Origin viel mit Battlelog zusammenhängt und es daher nötig ist es zu besitzen erst mal klappe halten und abwarten. Meiner meinung nach ist Origin aufkeinenfall schlechter als Steam und wenn ihr die Augen aufmacht steht in Origin auch BETA! Die Fertige Version wird wohl mit Battlelog zusammenhängend laufen.


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2011)

ich hol mir jetz n döner ....machts jut


----------



## Phone83 (12. August 2011)

musst vorsichtig sein beim dönerman is onlinezwang...kauf da nicht


----------



## Chronik (12. August 2011)

Laufen überhaupt noch Gespräche zwischen Valve (Steam) und DICE (Origin)???
DICE war sich doch nicht so sicher ob nun BF3 auch auf Steam laufen könnte. Das wäre mal eine Idee.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (12. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Laufen überhaupt noch Gespräche zwischen Valve (Steam) und DICE (Origin)???
> DICE war sich doch nicht so sicher ob nun BF3 auch auf Steam laufen könnte. Das wäre mal eine Idee.


 
DICE hat damit wohl eher wenigr zu tun. EA kümmerst sich um solchen kram.


----------



## Chronik (12. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> DICE hat damit wohl eher wenigr zu tun. EA kümmerst sich um solchen kram.


 Nach der Aufklärung:
Laufen überhaupt noch Gespräche zwischen Valve (Steam) und EA (Origin)???
 EA war sich doch nicht so sicher ob nun BF3 auch auf Steam laufen könnte. Das wäre mal eine Idee.


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> musst vorsichtig sein beim dönerman is onlinezwang...kauf da nicht


 
zum glück hab ich ne döner flatrade


----------



## Bonobo (12. August 2011)

also der onlinezwang bockt mich, ich find origin nur scheiße, weil EA schon den FIFA 10 auto updater versaut hat unn ich keine updates downloaden konnte bis FIFA garnich mehr gefunzt hat. seitdem spiel ich PES


----------



## SuVHellraiser (12. August 2011)

Warum muss man immer mit so einem scheiß das Spiel starten wäre doch viel besser wen man das spiel installiert den cd code eingibt und loszocken kann so was verstehe ich echt net


----------



## Dragonmind (12. August 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Manche zocken BF 2 oder WoW Online 12 std. täglich das die Hälfte ihrer Zeit also online und es stört sie nicht.
> Seid lieber froh das ihr ein gutes spiel bekommt und wenn ihr glück habt wird EA´s Plattform später um einige Features erweitert und ihr könnt auch offline spielen



Also bei 9 Stunden auf der Arbeit und mindestens 6 Stunden Schlaf komme ich maximal auf 9 Stunden Freizeit. Also wer 12 Stunden Wow oder BF2 zockt hat echt ein Problem... Oder wie oben geschrieben, Eltern die Geld abdrücken.

Und um Himmels Willen SEIT WANN IST OFFLINE SPIELEN EIN FEATURE??? Dieses "Feature" gibt es schon immer, es wird nur gerade abgeschafft. Das nächste "Feature" wird ein Datenträger sein.......


----------



## gammelbude (12. August 2011)

Mir felt bei der Umfrage ein "Ja, Origin ist mir relativ egal".

Ob nun Steam oder Origin im Hintergrund läuft ist mir ehrlichgesagt total egal.


----------



## yRG7oned (12. August 2011)

Nen großes Problem was ich sehe ist, das EA gerne mal den Support einstellt für ein spiel. Schauen wir uns die C&C Titel nur an.

Bei Steam hingegen gab es sowas noch nie, selbst CS was mitlerweile uralt ist, kann man sorgenfrei weiter zocken. ich habe es letztens mal angemacht und die Original Maps wurden anscheinend sogar noch überarbeitet. Nach der langen Zeit ... 

Bei EA wird es aber eher so laufen, nach 1-2 Jahren Support eingestellt und dann ?

Hier hat jemand geschrieben als er über Origin irgent ein Spiel geladen hat, konnte er nicht mehr vernünftig Surfen, vieleicht mal schauen mit welcher geschwindigkeit gesaugt wird ? Wenn die Leitung ausgelastet ist freu dich doch ... Auch wenn man ein Spiel instaliert zumindest bei vielen hat man System Leistungseinbußen, was ja auch verständlich ist.

Ob ich bf 3 noch kaufe, ka aber nerven tuht mich das mit Origin auf jeden Fall.
Vieleicht aber gebe ich Origin ne Chance weil bf3 einfach der Hammer wird, und wenn es dann zu schwer wiegenden Problemen kommt kann ich immer noch sagen keine EA spiele mehr, ich mein ich kauf auch keine Ubisoft Spiele mehr.

Also ab warten und Tee trinken.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2011)

yRG7oned schrieb:


> Nen großes Problem was ich sehe ist, das EA gerne mal den Support einstellt für ein spiel. Schauen wir uns die C&C Titel nur an.


 
solange genug leute bf3 spielen, wird EA den support mit sicherheit nicht einstellen. und es werden garantiert ein paar leute spielen, origin hin oder her 
CS und C&C kannst du da auch nicht vergleichen, CS wird schließlich noch von millionen von leuten gespielt 
EA hat z.b. auch den support von bf2142 eingestellt, aber da sind eben auch nur noch ca. 200 leute regelmäßig online.
bei bf3 wird das so schnell nicht passieren keine angst.


----------



## trion93 (12. August 2011)

slippytune schrieb:


> ...genau sollche Leute meine ich.
> 
> Es geht um ein Fünkchen Freiheit, aber wenn du alles mit dir machen lässt


 
Und wenn du auf BF3 verzichtest 

Von mir aus könnte es auch nur noch Steam geben, downloaden spielen fertig und mit offline Modus. Aber solange Origin der einzigste Konkurrent von Steam bleibt sehe ich es bisher NOCH nicht als eine einschränkung meiner Freiheit. Und nein ich lasse nicht alles mit mir machen. Ich bin einfach nur ein BF fan.


----------



## zetigeist (12. August 2011)

Zeffer schrieb:


> mhmhm dich stört also punkbuster?



rede war von codecs ... sowas wie pando media booster 
punkbuster ist ja in der regel eher nützlich


----------



## jonnyxtreme (12. August 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Ich bin mir mit BF3 noch absolut unsicher ob ichs mir überhaupt hole wenns nur ein Bad Company 3 wird.
> Grafik allein reicht nunmal nicht aus!
> 
> Beta wirds zeigen ob ichs mir hol, Origin ist nur ein weiterer Dämpfer...


 
Gute Idee, wenns ned taugt, werd ich meine Vorbestellung gleich canceln.


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2011)

rofl

wie ihr wegen origin rumheult das ist nur ein programm dann löscht halt steam <.< 

oder eure porno such programme dann  ises +-0


----------



## Phone83 (12. August 2011)

Dragonmind schrieb:


> Also bei 9 Stunden auf der Arbeit und mindestens 6 Stunden Schlaf komme ich maximal auf 9 Stunden Freizeit. Also wer 12 Stunden Wow oder BF2 zockt hat echt ein Problem... Oder wie oben geschrieben, Eltern die Geld abdrücken.
> 
> Und um Himmels Willen SEIT WANN IST OFFLINE SPIELEN EIN FEATURE??? Dieses "Feature" gibt es schon immer, es wird nur gerade abgeschafft. Das nächste "Feature" wird ein Datenträger sein.......


 

 Du hast es ja selber grade gesagt eine Disc wird bald ein Feature sein bzw. etwas was du zahlen musst, anstatt 49, 95 für einen Download auf einer Plattform oder 55-60 Euro für eine Disc vielleicht wird es bald einfach gar keine mehr geben.
es scheint schon einige Publisher zu gebe die es angesprochen haben und drüber nach denken.
Ist leider so aber vermeiden kann man es nicht.


----------



## Neeext (12. August 2011)

einfach nix mehr kaufen und die spieleindustrie von null anfangen lassen xD


----------



## moeykaner (12. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> wie ihr wegen origin rumheult das ist nur ein programm dann löscht halt steam <.<
> 
> oder eure porno such programme dann  ises +-0


 
Es gibt mehrere Probleme die Onlineplattformen mitsich bringen, zum einen der Umstand, dass man evtl. bald für jedes Spiel und jede Spielefirma ein Extraprogramm haben muss, um spielen zu können. Eine Einigung auf eine gemeinsame Plattform aller Spielehersteller wäre da ein deutlicher Vorteil. 

Ein anderer Nachteil ist die Angabe meiner Daten in diesen Portalen, da in der nahen Vergangenheit immerwieder Systeme gehackt wurden und Kundendaten entwendet worden sind. Ein Zwang einer Onlineplattform macht einen zusätzlich abhängig von den Sicherheitsystemen  und wenn ein Hack stattfindet, der die Plattform abschaltet ergeht es uns wie den Nutzer der Playstation Network und dann ist die Heulerei wieder groß.

mfg


----------



## Homeboy25 (12. August 2011)

Es ist doch viel schlimmer das Battlelog wahrscheinlich auch noch zwang ist, somit muss man er Origin starten und der startet dann deinen Internetbrowser wo man sich bei Battlelog einloggen muss und dort per Serverbrowser nach nem Server suchen muss wie bei der alpha.

also ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, origin läuft im hintergrund mit knapp 250mb, wer weiß was der client noch so mitloggt, aber dann auch noch internetbrowserum server zu suchen wird dann sehr unverschämt.

ich hoffe das battlelog nicht zwang wird.

ich hab im meinem Browser privat und geschäftlich mehrere Tabs auf und haben keine Lust immer nur wegen dem Game alle Tabs schließen zu müssen.


ich hoffe ganz doll drauf das das spie ein integrierten Serverbrowser hat.


----------



## Heeze (12. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sag mal wie alt bist eigentlich? Liest du überhaupt was ich zum Thema sage und dass
> Ich meine Meinung immer begründe?
> 
> Ich hab nie schlecht über das spiel schlecht geredet sondern hab mich eigentlich
> ...


 
Tut mir leid falls du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast, nur haben mich einige Leute aufgeregt 
Wartet wir doch einfach mal auf die Beta. Ich find das ziemlich "dumm" zu sagen " kauf ich nicht " nur wegen Origin ( hat halt nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun)


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2011)

Wenn jeder bald sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, dann brauchste in 10 Jahren alleine schon einen High-End-Rechner, um alle Programme laufen zu lassen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. August 2011)

Das erklärt auch den Streit, warum das Spiel nicht über Steam zu kaufen sein wird.

Steam, gerne. Wenn ich am PC bin, läuft das oft mit, bin ich auch zufrieden mit. Jetzt auch noch Origin als zweiten Clienten *zusätzlich* und nur für EA-Spiele?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir BF3 dafür wichtig genug ist, um mir noch ein Programm aufzwingen zu lassen. Ich finde das sehr schade für die Leute von DICE.

Wehe euch, EA, wenn ihr das auch mit Mass Effect macht.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. August 2011)

Heeze schrieb:


> Tut mir leid falls du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast, nur haben mich einige Leute aufgeregt
> Wartet wir doch einfach mal auf die Beta. Ich find das ziemlich "dumm" zu sagen " kauf ich nicht " nur wegen Origin ( hat halt nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun)


 
und ob es was mit dem spiel zu tun hat.

bestes beispiel : sony hack.

in dieser branche ist ein image mitlerweile wirklich wichtig geworden.
und ich lass mich bestimmt nicht von ea an die leine anhängen egal wie gut
einige spiele sind.
auch wenn ich deswegen auf bf3 verzichten muss, an ea binde ich mich bestimmt nicht um meine erkauften spiele spielen zu können.

steam scheint auf den ersten blick das selbe zu sein wie origin (bzw. origin wie steam)
aber der große unterschied liegt einfach bei den unternehmen selbst.

valve kümmert sich um ihre fans und kunden (was heutzutage wirklich fast niemand mehr macht)
und hauen ab und zu specials raus für lau

glaubst du dass ea jemals sowas in die richtung machen wird?
ich nicht, und ich habe ein schlechtes bauchgefühl was ea´s origin angeht und deswegen
auf sowas gern verzichte wenn ich schon hör, dass bevor battlefield 3 erscheint, ea mit dice
kommunikationsprobleme haben in welchen zeitabständen die Battlefield Reihe fortgesetzt wird.

und ea wirds schon hinkriegen dass dice wie die blöden ein teil nach dem anderen raushauen werden
nur um mit CoD konkurrieren zu können.

ich liebe die battlefield reihe wirklich sehr und finds schade was ea da veranstaltet,
aber ich hab auch meine grenzen und vertraue lieber valve mein geld an weil es da wenigstens in guten händen ist
und die gamer was davon haben..

die warscheinlichkeit ist doch ein klitzekleinbisschen größer dass EA´s platform gehackt wird anstatt
Valve.

Zufriedenheit der kunden, der fans und das Image des unternehmens machens einfach aus.
ea enttäuscht nur noch.

aber da valve eh cs 2 angekündigt hat, werd ich über den verlust von bf3 gut wegkommen


----------



## schokoeis (12. August 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch den Streit, warum das Spiel nicht über Steam zu kaufen sein wird.
> 
> Steam, gerne. Wenn ich am PC bin, läuft das oft mit, bin ich auch zufrieden mit. Jetzt auch noch Origin als zweiten Clienten *zusätzlich* und nur für EA spiele?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir BF3 dafür wichtig genug ist, um mir noch ein Programm aufzwingen zu lassen. Ich finde das sehr schade für die Leute von DICE.
> ...


 
Davon kannst du ausgehen, damit hätte EA schon 2 Marken um sowas durchzubringen (und noch mehr in der Hinterhand). Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Activision-Blizzard mit Diablo 3 auch sowas versucht, das Spiel werden sich viele trotz Onlinezwang kaufen, warum nicht noch einen draufsetzen...

Blöd das ich mich auf BF3 freu wie ein Schnitzel...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2011)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Davon kannst du ausgehen, damit hätte EA schon 2 Marken um sowas durchzubringen (und noch mehr in der Hinterhand). Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Activision-Blizzard mit Diablo 3 auch sowas versucht, das Spiel werden sich viele trotz Onlinezwang kaufen, warum nicht noch einen draufsetzen...
> 
> Blöd das ich mich auf BF3 freu wie ein Schnitzel...


 
Und Fifa 12 dann sicher auch noch


----------



## cydrake (12. August 2011)

Ich hab Origin sowieso, durch andere EA Spiele, auf meinem Laptop mit billig Prozessor (Duron V140@ 2.3 GHz, 3GB RAM) braucht Origin im Leerlauf 0% CPU, beim DL'n und installieren 15 -50%.  Auf meinem PC (i7 940 @ 3.4 GHz 12GB RAM braucht es selbst bei Aktivität nur 0 -7%, beim Installieren 12%. Nicht mehr als Steam bei mir benutzt, also kein Problem. 

Und zum Thema zusätzlicher Account - wenn Ihr schon einen BF2, BF2142 oder sonstigen EA account habt, funktioniert der auch für Origin, muss aber wenn schon älter konvertiert werden. In dem Fall, ebenfalls kein Problem.


----------



## Kerusame (12. August 2011)

wer wirklich meint er wird origin in zukunft nur wegen bf3 brauchen sollte mal an kommende EA-Games denken... SWToR als beispiel wird auch 100%ig origin benötigen, und es werden sicherlich viele folgen...

freundet euch besser gleich damit an - ist jedenfalls meine devise..


----------



## cydrake (12. August 2011)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ..


 Bie den Meisten die hier meckern geht's wohl 'ums Priziep'.  Da is nix mit Einsicht


----------



## Pfrintn (12. August 2011)

Warum gibts eigentlich kein "Ist mir vollkommen egal.... Hab Steam ja auch auf dem Rechner" ??????


----------



## Xyarvius (12. August 2011)

Origin, Ubi-Launcher, Steam, whatrever -> weniger Käufer, mehr Raubkopierer (zu denen schon Leute zählen, die CS, L4D, TF2 im LAn spielen wollen) -> weniger PC-Portierungen oder gar Exklusivtitel, größerer Fokus auf Konsolen -> PC tot, Vertriebsplattform tot  

 ... um es mal drastisch auszudrücken!

Was lässt sich daraus entnehmen? Dass wir vor dreielerlei möglichen Wegen stehen:

a) Es erfolgt ein Umdenken in der PC-Spiele Branche (back to the roots) ...
b) Der PC im heutigen Sinne stirbt aus und es erfolgt der Erstz durch die nun sogenannte Konsole ...
c) Wir werden von der PC-Spiele-Branche weiter an der Nase herumgeführt, bis wir alle plötzlich komplett von ihnen kontrolliert werden.

Wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit der einzelnen Möglichkeiten ist, könnt ihr euch sicher selber denken.

Kurz gesagt denke, dass wenn das so weiter geht, wir alle irgendwann am Arsch sind, und es noch nichteinmal merken, oder es nicht wahr haben wollen. Wir werden schon sehen!


----------



## Falkikowski (12. August 2011)

Ich versteh nicht warum sich manche so vehement dagegen weren Origin zu benutzen/gebrauchen. Es gibt ja auch etliche Spiele die Steamzwang haben (z.B. CS, HL, L4D, CoD). Was ist also so schlimm daran wenn man halt nen Steam-Klon zu installieren, die Argumente das es viele Ressourcen verbraucht kann man ersten auch gegen Steam benutzen und zweitens ist es noch eine Beta, es werden wahrscheinlich noch Optimierungen vorgenommen.
Warum sollten man denn auf ein gutes Spiel verzichten, nur weil man kein zusätzliches Programm installieren möchte. Und wer sagt denn das, nur weil EA einen eigenen Store aufmacht, zB Support für seine Spiele einstellt.

Es ist so sinnlos das sich jmd BF3 nicht kaufen möchte nur weil er noch ein extra Programm installieren muss, Ich glaube das jeder der BF3 spielen kann auch die nötigen Ressourcen hat Origin zu installieren.


----------



## Falkikowski (12. August 2011)

Xyarvius schrieb:


> Origin, Ubi-Launcher, Steam, whatrever -> weniger Käufer, mehr Raubkopierer (zu denen schon Leute zählen, die CS, L4D, TF2 im LAn spielen wollen)



Ich glaube kaum das es weniger Käufergibt, eher mehr und die Raubkopierer haben wahrscheinlich im gleichen Verhältnis zugenommen




Xyarvius schrieb:


> -> weniger PC-Portierungen oder gar Exklusivtitel, größerer Fokus auf Konsolen -> PC tot, Vertriebsplattform tot



 Ja, ok. Es gibt viele Exklusivtitel für Konsole und auch einen großen Fokus, eben halt weil dort die meisten Spiele verkauft werden. Auf Konsole spielen halt die "dummen" Casual Gamer den es egal is ob sie mal eben Geld für ein DLC ausgeben. ABER Man sieht ja bei DICE das trozdem der PC nicht außer acht gelassen wird, da BF3 z.B. eine PC-Entwicklung ist und auf XBox portiert wird, daher hat man eine bessere Steuerung und eine bessere Grafik auf dem PC, außerdem wird es auf dem PC größere Maps und mehr Spieler.


----------



## Dyson (12. August 2011)

hahaha typisch EA, die springen einem immer mit dem nackten Arsch ins Gesicht!

Ich kann auf BF3 verzichten, die Serie entwicklet sich, genau wie CoD auch, nur sehr begrenzt weiter.
Außerdem stinkt mir EAs aufdringliches Marketing dermaßen das ich sowas nicht mehr mitmache.


----------



## Sam28 (12. August 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Werde mir, wenn es so weiter geht, wohl mehr RAM zulegen müssen..


 Oder den Programm schließen Knopf finden müssen.


----------



## Dragonmind (12. August 2011)

Falkikowski schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das es weniger Käufergibt, eher mehr und die Raubkopierer haben wahrscheinlich im gleichen Verhältnis zugenommen
> 
> Ja, ok. Es gibt viele Exklusivtitel für Konsole und auch einen großen Fokus, eben halt weil dort die meisten Spiele verkauft werden. Auf Konsole spielen halt die "dummen" Casual Gamer den es egal is ob sie mal eben Geld für ein DLC ausgeben. ABER Man sieht ja bei DICE das trozdem der PC nicht außer acht gelassen wird, da BF3 z.B. eine PC-Entwicklung ist und auf XBox portiert wird, daher hat man eine bessere Steuerung und eine bessere Grafik auf dem PC, außerdem wird es auf dem PC größere Maps und mehr Spieler.




Seht das mit dem Raubkopieren mal Länder- bzw. Staatenabhängig (haben wir mal in der Arbeit gemacht). Die Raubkopien innerhalb Europas haben kaum zugenommen und zum Teil sogar abgenommen. USA ist da auch noch human. Russland und Asien ist dafür extrem, es gibt sogar Länder in denen die Raubkopien auf über 80% geschätzt werden.

Also was macht man dann als Hersteller von Software: Globales Denken einschränken und einfach mal paar Länder weglassen. 


Und apropos Casual-Gamer: Bin auch einer und nein, ich zocke am PC (liegt vielleicht schon am Alter  ).


----------



## Fraggerick (12. August 2011)

ich bin übrigens dafür das der verkauf und/oder das überlassen von spielen an personen, die jünger sind als das FSK-Siegel fordert (jaja, USK), bestraft wird. Mit bsp 100 Tagessätzen. Also auch die eltern!

Man könnte bei der onlineaktivierung auch die eingabe der perso-nummer oder die online-funktion des neuen persos verlangen.


dann gäbe es in diesem thread  sicherlich nur 5 einträge


----------



## Mantelhuhn (12. August 2011)

wen kümmerts nochn programm zu installieren, wenn man dafür bf3 zockn darf? -.- wie sich alle anstellen


----------



## Dreamlfall (12. August 2011)

Selbst schuld wer sich so ein tolles Spielvergnügen entgehen läßt nur wegen einem programm. Naja wenn ihr  bzw. du ein Kind bist kannst ja dein Cod zocken bei dem das Menü laggt das genauso lange dauert wie sich bei Origin Anzumelden.

Kurz gesagt derjenige der sich wegen Origin nicht BF3 kauft hat echt keine Eier so kleinlich kann man einfach nicht sein! Steam ist doch auch nicht was anderes


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. August 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Selbst schuld wer sich so ein tolles Spielvergnügen entgehen läßt nur wegen einem programm. Naja wenn ihr  bzw. du ein Kind bist kannst ja dein Cod zocken bei dem das Menü laggt das genauso lange dauert wie sich bei Origin Anzumelden.
> 
> Kurz gesagt derjenige der sich wegen Origin nicht BF3 kauft hat echt keine Eier so kleinlich kann man einfach nicht sein! Steam ist doch auch nicht was anderes



Paß uff Junge, ich hab kein Problem mit Origin oder Steam aber ich respektiere die Meinung der Leute die solche Platformen ablehnen.
Da brauchste nicht gleich kommen mit "hat keine Eier" oder ´son Schwachfug wie CoD Kind und Beleidgung.Is doch jedem seine Sache verdammt.
Denk ma bisl über Deinen Text nach.  Klingst nämlich verdammt nach "Kind".


----------



## RodWeiler79 (13. August 2011)

@dreamfall: Findest du die Entwicklung wirklich gut, dass man sich für zukünftig jedes neues Spiel bei einer neuen Download-Plattform einen neuen Account anlegen soll. Wer soll sich denn all die Passwörter merken, oder nutzt du für jedes Programm den selben? Steam konnte man noch verkraften, da es ziemlich universell ist, aber für jedes neues Spiel von Ubischrott, EA, oder wat auch immer nen Account, der sowieso demnächst mal gehackt wird: nöööööööööö. Seh ich nicht ein!!!

Warum sollen wir Zocker nicht mal unsere Macht einsetzen und sagen: jetzt reicht es aber langsam, wir werden schon genug gef..kt, von all dem Kopierschutzgedöns. Entweder wir boykottieren euer Spiel oder ihr bringt es
ohne den Mist raus. 

Hatte mich bis dato echt auf das Spiel gefreut (wäre das erste Ballerspiel seit Jahren gewesen, welches ich mir gekauft hätte), aber das (Origins) is für mich n no-go!!

Grüße
der Rod
der Weiler


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. August 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens dafür das die der vekauf UND DAS ÜBERLASSEN von spielen die nicht für diese altersklasse freigegeben sind, mit sagen wir: 100 tagessätzen bestraft wird. Das man bei der registrierung in steam/origin seine personummer eingeben muss, bzw der neue perso kann das doch sicherlich auch per rfid. fänd ICH gut.
> 
> dann gäbe es in diesem thread  sicherlich nur 5 einträge
> 
> ...



Dein Text tut Aua wenn man Ihn liest.  Könnt Ihr alle keine vernünftigen Sätze mehr bilden? Junge Junge..........


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. August 2011)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> @dreamfall: Findest du die Entwicklung wirklich gut, dass man sich für zukünftig jedes neues Spiel bei einer neuen Download-Plattform einen neuen Account anlegen soll. Wer soll sich denn all die Passwörter merken, oder nutzt du für jedes Programm den selben? Steam konnte man noch verkraften, da es ziemlich universell ist, aber für jedes neues Spiel von Ubischrott, EA, oder wat auch immer nen Account, der sowieso demnächst mal gehackt wird: nöööööööööö. Seh ich nicht ein!!!
> 
> Warum sollen wir Zocker nicht mal unsere Macht einsetzen und sagen: jetzt reicht es aber langsam, wir werden schon genug gef..kt, von all dem Kopierschutzgedöns. Entweder wir boykottieren euer Spiel oder ihr bringt es
> ohne den Mist raus.
> ...




...und ich wette Du hast ne ACC bei Facebook und co. Aber das ist ja dann was anderes oder?


----------



## Dreamlfall (13. August 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich auch gegen zig programme aber wenn ich hier lese man kauft sich deshalb BF3 nicht, macht es mich traurig denn ich denke es hat es nicht verdient und ich hoffe ihr gebt euch einen Ruck und kauft BF3 trozdem.

Ich möchte doch sogerne mal Activision weinen sehen!


----------



## Fraggerick (13. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Dein Text tut Aua wenn man Ihn liest.  Könnt Ihr alle keine vernünftigen Sätze mehr bilden? Junge Junge..........


 
besser? bin nun zwar besoffener, hab mir aber mehr mühe gegeben xD


----------



## byaliar (13. August 2011)

ich hab alles verstanden !!!!!!!!!!!  woran liegts ???????????


----------



## battschack (13. August 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> War doch klar oder? Ich hab nichts anderes erwartet.


 

Ganz genau war doch schon lange bekannt das es so sein wird... Aber naja^^


----------



## solidus246 (13. August 2011)

Dann ist es halt so.


----------



## Mo1270 (13. August 2011)

Dauer-Online-Zwang - ohne mich. Muss ich halt auf Spiele wie Diablo 3 und BF3 verzichten. Mit einer einmaligen Aktivierung, wie bei Steam, kann ich gut leben, aber ein Spiel das auch für den SP-Modus Dauer-Online vorraussetzt kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner. Bei den Ubi-Spielen mit Dauer-Online konnt ich auch verzichten, es gibt ja zum Glück noch genügend Spiele ohnen so einen Mist


----------



## DAmado (13. August 2011)

Na wo sind denn hier die fleißigen Programmierer? Wie wäre es mal mit einem kleinen Programm entwickeln aller JDownloader welches dann sämtliche Spieleplatformen verwaltet und man nur noch dieses installieren muss.


----------



## Joerg2 (13. August 2011)

Ich frage mich ja immer noch, warum inzwischen alle Publisher meinen die ehrlichen Käufer für die Taten der Raubkopierer bestrafen zu müssen. Wenn ich so nachdenke, fällt mir kein Spiel ein, dass nicht auf kurz oder lang sowieso geknackt wurde. 

Und da, wo ich als Käufer mit der total absurden Idee spiele, mein ORIGINALES Spiel zu cracken, da hörts für mich auf.

Ich war auch letztes Jahr ein Vorbesteller von AC2. Ich habe in Ubi vertraut, dass sie das schon hinbekommen und 50€ für die White Edition hingelegt. Resultat: Schon am ersten Wochenende verrecken denen die Server und ich kann erstmal ne halbe Woche nicht spielen.

Genauso ist's mit allen anderen Plattformen: Battle.net, Ubi-Launcher, etc. Irgendwann sind sie nicht da, werden gewartet oder wasauchimmer und ich will spielen. Von daher bin ich seit Ubi-Launcher ziemlich vorsichtig, was onlinezwang angeht. Vielen Dank EA, aber ob ich mir unter den Umständen BF3 kaufe steht noch in den Sternen. Vielleicht verbringe ich auch einfach nur ein paar schöne Stunden mit MW3; denn ich freu mich ohnehin auf beide !


----------



## watie (13. August 2011)

ja es ist irgendwie schon arm...
die spiele die ich zocke kaufe ich immer allein schon weil das am stress freisten ist
und dann muss man sich als ehrlicher kunde 1000 kopierschutzprogramme auf den rechner machen die die performance vermiesen zu abstürzen führen oder ein fach gar nicht funktionieren
und nach zahlreichen stunden des ärgers merkt man dann das es schon seit erscheinen nen 3mb crack gibt den jeder raubkopierer nutzt und der für einen selbst die ganze scheisse auch überflüssig macht


----------



## MICHI123 (13. August 2011)

Haha, Battlefield 3 ist für mich gestorben. Wollte es mir zumindest aus der Videothek ausleihen um es zu testen, da das nun nicht geht werde ich es mir definitiv nicht holen.  
An die ganzen pro-origin-poster: 
Nennt mir *EINEN *vorteil der origin und damit ein weiterer Onlinezwang hat, den Steam nicht hat?
Und Steam ist schon etabliert und läuft stabil. Ich bin schon gegen Steam, habe mich aber damit abgefunden, da es relativ häufig verfügbar ist(wobei ich mich dann um so mehr aufregen wenns mal wieder nicht geht), aber ein weiterer Client mit einem neuen Account, von dem ich mir das passwort merken muss, von dessen Servern ich abhängig bin, der auch noch account nach nur 2 Jahren Inaktivität löscht... NEIN DANKE.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (13. August 2011)

Was soll denn das nun? Die ganzen Monate machen sie einem die Hand "zippelig" und dann sowas. 
Ich meine, warum machen sie es nicht enfach wieder so wie bei Bad Company 2, da konnte man sich es 
rausuchen ob mit Key oder mit Aktivierung, aber man hatte keinen online Zwang.
Naja, dann muss man halt warten bis man es umgehen kann. Dauert wahrscheinlich eh nicht länger als ein paar Tage.

CoDBFgamer


----------



## Homeboy25 (13. August 2011)

Dann haste nicht aufgepasst was bei Steam abgezogen hat mit BFBC 2.
Les mal News Meldungen oder erkundige die mal.
Das Thema wurde schon so oft diskutiert warum EA auf Origin anstatt auf Steam setzt.

Durch Steam haben viele nicht Steam Version Nutzer und Steam User nicht sofort spielen könen oder mit erheblichen Fehlern zu kämpfen gehabt, der Patch war fertig nur Steam hat ihn nicht freigegeben und hat es unnötigerweise erheblich in die Länge gezögert und somit mussten auch alle Nicht Steam User warten bis Steam den Patch freigibt, da man den Patsch nur gleichzeitig freigeben kann!

Steam hat es wirklich versaut und viele Gamer verärgert weil sie so lange auf den Patch warten mussten obwohl er von EA/Dice schon lange fertig war.

Ich find Origin nicht schlecht und somit wird es auch keine Patchverzögerungen mehr geben.

Das Origin CPU Hungrig ist mir bekannt und muss auch schleunigst verbessert werden!

Aber ich denke nicht nur das Origin Zwang wird sondern auch Battlelog das man noch den Internetbrowser laufen lassen muss und da hört es dann bei mir auf,
weil ich etliche Tabs und Plugins habe bzw. nutze die allesamt auch noch viel Speicher verbrauchen. 
Das hat mich schon tierisch während der Alpha genervt.

Ich hoffe darauf das BF3 einen spielintergrierten Serverbrowser hat und nicht auf Battlelog angwiesen ist bzw. das dieser auch noch Zwang sein wird.

Aber ich könnte es mir nur zu gut vorstellen, weil sie viel Werbung gemacht haben wegen der Funktionen, Kommunikation und dem gegenseitigen Vergleichen mit anderen Spielern.


----------



## IJOJOI (13. August 2011)

Man sind einige von euch Kinder. Jetzt haben sie halt mal ne neue Platform rausgebracht, im grunde das selbe, wie der EA download manager, und plötzlich regen sich alle auf...
Ihr solltet bevor ihr den Client kritisiert, doch ersteinmal das spiel spielen, oder nicht?
Ständig am rumnörgeln... dies und das ist neu und ich brauchs nicht... 
sagt mal habt ihr alle nur 320 gb festplatte oder was??
Das einzige was wirklich verbesserungswürdig ist ist der CPU hunger, aber nicht vergessen, dass origin noch eine Beta ist.. Siehe Balken oben...
Ich kaufe mir doch nicht ein spiel weil es einen Client hat oder nicht... 
ICH kaufe es mir weil es mir Spaß macht...
Es ist immer das selbe... 
Mit dem Ubisoft Launcher, Origin, und Steam... 
Alle sind unzufrieden, aber nicht ärgern, sonder Zocken!!!!


----------



## Skaty12 (13. August 2011)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Man sind einige von euch Kinder. Jetzt haben sie halt mal ne neue Platform rausgebracht, im grunde das selbe, wie der EA download manager, und plötzlich regen sich alle auf...
> Ihr solltet bevor ihr den Client kritisiert, doch ersteinmal das spiel spielen, oder nicht?
> Ständig am rumnörgeln... dies und das ist neu und ich brauchs nicht...
> sagt mal habt ihr alle nur 320 gb festplatte oder was??
> ...


 Eben!
Die Leute finden einfach zu wenig, worüber sie sich bei einem Battlefield aufregen können, dann muss halt der Kopierschutz herhalten.
Ich hab noch keinen erlebt der sich zum Steam "Zwang" zu MW3 beschwert hat...


----------



## fliger5 (13. August 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Eben!
> Ich hab noch keinen erlebt der sich zum Steam "Zwang" zu MW3 beschwert hat...



Normal, denn die Diskussion gab es schon zu MW2 und ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen. Die meisten haben sich einfach daran gewoehnt, dass CoD in Zukunft mit Steam kommt, warum also nochmal eine Diskussion anzetteln fuer MW3 obwohl es doch selbstverstaendlich war, dass eben jenes mit Steam kommt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. August 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> besser? bin nun zwar besoffener, hab mir aber mehr mühe gegeben xD


 
Achso, na das mußte dazu schreiben. *lach*  Nix für ungut!


----------



## IceGamer (13. August 2011)

hab ich anfangs noch ein freundentänzchen aufgeführt, weil bf3 rauskommt, muss ich jetzt schon sagen, dass die serie durch ea wohl ziemlich vor ne wand gefahren wird...
wahrscheinlich kein lan-modus, origin, dlc's, jährliche releases etc.
ohne irgendwelche genauen beweise zu haben, hab ich bei den spinnern von ea das gefühl, dass die einfach nur geldgeil sind und das auch umsetzen. bedeutet für battlefield: jährliche release oder alle 2 jahre mit zwischenzeitlichen 15€ dlc's, die dann 3 maps und 3 charaktermodelle mitbringen. 
außerdem kann ein jährlicher release die marke nur kaputt machen, denn anders als cod ist battlefield ein multiplayer-shooter mit singleplayer und ich bin nicht bereit, jedes jahr für neuerungen, die es früher durch nen patch gab, 50€ zu zahlen, oder auch nur alle paar monate 10-15€.


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. August 2011)

CPU hungrig allein schon wenn man Origin startet oder wnen man ein Spiel darüber spielt?
Weil wenn ich mir die Auslastung anschauen frißt Origin grad ma 8 %.
Bei nem Mehrkerner wolh ein absoluter lacher.


----------



## KKDTillKill (13. August 2011)

Das man von solch einem Programm den kauf eines games abhängig macht ist lächerlich. Die armen Publisher/Entwickler müssen echt viel ertragen. Wahrscheinlich wären einige besser bedient, würde man ihnen einen miserablen shooter ohne origin (oder was auch immer)anbindung geben. Die Erwartungshaltung einiger gamer ist unglaublich paradox, absurd usw.. Meiner Meinung nach auch ein Grund warum games immer schlechter werden.

Origin ich komme.....


----------



## Dreamlfall (13. August 2011)

Ich bitte euch`, ihr wollt eins der besten Mp spiele nicht kaufen wegen einem programm das noch in der Beta ist ? Und woher wisst ihr das es nicht mit Battlelog zusammenhängt? Das Design ist ähnlich. Und wegen der wenigen leistung die man dan mehr braucht. Erst schreien hier alle rum das sie sich neue Hardware kaufen und jetz heulen alle rum. Ich persönlich kann Steam auch nicht leiden trozdem kauf ich mir spiele die es benötigen. Wir sollten nicht sooooo kleinlich sein


----------



## Oray (13. August 2011)

Tja gut ... dann hol ich es halt für die Playstation ! 
Dann kann ich es auch vor release zoggn und nicht wie bei Steam oder Orignin auf den Counter warten ! 

Die machen sich alles selber Kaputt die Idioten !


----------



## Sandor88 (13. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Haha, Battlefield 3 ist für mich gestorben. Wollte es mir zumindest aus der Videothek ausleihen um es zu testen, da das nun nicht geht werde ich es mir definitiv nicht holen.
> An die ganzen pro-origin-poster:
> Nennt mir *EINEN *vorteil der origin und damit ein weiterer Onlinezwang hat, den Steam nicht hat?
> Und Steam ist schon etabliert und läuft stabil. Ich bin schon gegen Steam, habe mich aber damit abgefunden, da es relativ häufig verfügbar ist(wobei ich mich dann um so mehr aufregen wenns mal wieder nicht geht), aber ein weiterer Client mit einem neuen Account, von dem ich mir das passwort merken muss, von dessen Servern ich abhängig bin, der auch noch account nach nur 2 Jahren Inaktivität löscht... NEIN DANKE.


 
Einen echten Vorteil wird dir wohl keiner nennen können, da es diesen nicht gibt. Aber der Zwang an eine neue Plattform wird wohl immer häufiger gefordert werden. Ich persöhnlich finde Steam echt cool. Habe so manche Perle über die ganzen Aktionen erstehen können und kann meine Spiele auf jedem Rechner installieren und spielen wie oft ich will. Nutze es auch seit 2006 und habe bisher keinen Ausfall erlebt der mir meine Spiele verwehrt hat. 
Da finde ich Games for Windows Live bedeutend schlimmer und nerviger bei z.B. Batman oder Dirt 3.

Origin hat es natürlich schwer einen ähnlichen Stellenwert und das Vertrauen seiner User aufzubauen. Nur finde ich es nicht tragisch dieses zum Spielen nutzen zumüssen. Erstens hatte ich schon den EA-Downloadmanager ohne Probleme nutzen können und zweitens muss ich mich spätestens im Spiel sowieso mit meinem EA-Account einloggen. Und dieser wurde in den letzten Wochen auf einen Origin-Account umgestellt. Somit melde ich mich halt nichtmehr im Spiel sondern vorm Spiel an und bin sofort online wenn ich das Spiel starte. Dieser Umstand ist für ein Online-Multiplayer-Spiel eher vorteilhaft anstatt sich extra anmelden zumüssen. 

Das Argument mit dem Löschen des Accounts nach 2 Jahren finde ich allerdings auch total daneben. Das sollte definitiv wieder zurückgenommen werden. Ich kaufen die Spiele und bin meiner Meinung nach auch 10 Jahre später besitzer dieser Ware.


lg Sandor


----------



## E-K0 (13. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> An die ganzen pro-origin-poster:
> Nennt mir *EINEN *vorteil der origin und damit ein weiterer Onlinezwang hat, den Steam nicht hat?
> Und Steam ist schon etabliert und läuft stabil. Ich bin schon gegen Steam, habe mich aber damit abgefunden, da es relativ häufig verfügbar ist(wobei ich mich dann um so mehr aufregen wenns mal wieder nicht geht), aber ein weiterer Client mit einem neuen Account, von dem ich mir das passwort merken muss, von dessen Servern ich abhängig bin, der auch noch account nach nur 2 Jahren Inaktivität löscht... NEIN DANKE.


 
Vorteil:* Konkurrenz!*
-Ansporn mehr aus den Platformen zu hollen/machen, selbst wenn sie so gut sein sollten es geht immer besser (Übersicht,Preise,Service.. usw)
-Wen Origin sich etabliert kann es dadurch Preisliche auswirkungen auf beiden Platformen haben, da beide  mit angeboten Kunden locken wollen
-Politik der Platformen zzt kan sich Steam alles erlauben da die Firmen auf keine andere derartiege Platform ausweichen können

Wegen Acc Löschung nach  2 Jahren Inaktivität:
Sie behalten sich ledeglich das Recht vor das muss nicht heisen das sie jemals davon gebrauch machen, da sich wohl jeder denken kann was für auswirkungen solle handlungen haben würden


Bin zwar auch kein Fan solcher sachen, aber man kann immer alles schlecht reden, doch die wenigsten überlegen was für Vorteile das mit sich bringen könnte


----------



## Oelf (13. August 2011)

ich frag mich echt was gegen geldgeilheit spricht, das sind alles wirtschaftlich operierende unternemen, nicht die wohlfahrt die uns spieler alljährlich aus nächstenliebe mit spielen beglückt um uns von der straße zu holen.
die wollen geld verdienen und versuchen das so gut wie es eben geht, solange es geht, wer nicht mitmachen möchte kann gern ein buch lesen, das schön wetter genießen oder aus langer weile an sich rumspielen, alles dinge die sinnvoller sind als vor einer (meist) grauen kiste zu hocken.

ich mag origin nicht bzw finde es nicht sinnvoll das ich von jedem größeren publisher ein programm installieren und laufen lassen muss das die gleichen funktionen abdeckt.


----------



## battschack (13. August 2011)

fliger5 schrieb:


> Normal, denn die Diskussion gab es schon zu MW2 und ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen. Die meisten haben sich einfach daran gewoehnt, dass CoD in Zukunft mit Steam kommt, warum also nochmal eine Diskussion anzetteln fuer MW3 obwohl es doch selbstverstaendlich war, dass eben jenes mit Steam kommt.


 
Für bf3 gab es vll noch keine diskussionen drüber aber es war doch zu 100% bekannt das es so kommen wird oder nicht?

Seid Ea mit origin angefangen hat war es für mich klar... Aber naja


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. August 2011)

ich find das mitlerweile einfach nur noch  dreist und frech was ein die publisher alles unter die nase reiben nur damit man ihre spiele spielen kann..
 anscheinend soll man auch noch dankbar sein das ein deutscher nur 60€ für ein zensiertes mies synchronisiertes release zahlt das noch total verbuggt ist.
seit wann sind PC spiele eigtl 20€ teurer geworden?? 
für bfbc2 hab ich noch 40€ gezahlt !
so krank...
aber ich werds mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem kaufen nur um den andern mit meinen hacks den spaß dran zu vermiesen!


----------



## E-K0 (13. August 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> aber ich werds mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem kaufen nur um den andern mit meinen hacks den spaß dran zu vermiesen!



Was für ein Held


Wenn es dir das Angebot nicht gefällt das las es sein, so einfach funktioniert es.
Keiner zwingt dich irgend was zu kaufen was du nicht willst


----------



## Ariovist (13. August 2011)

*... Die neue Welt ...*

Grundsätzlich bin ich kein Fan von Online-Zwängen jeglicher Art. Was wir aber im Moment erleben ist die Vorbereitung auf den Vertrieb der Zukunft. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es nicht darum geht "ehrliche" Spieler zu bestrafen. Es geht vielmehr um das gezielte Sammeln von Informationen und das Erstellen von Benutzerprofilen. Der Erfolg liegt auf der Hand und ich meine damit nicht Steam. 
Der größte und erfolgreichste Player in dieser Liga ist kein anderer als der große Apfel. Die dort betriebene Politik des Onlinezwangs und der Abschottung zum Wohle der "Produktqualität" hat dem Unternehmen just diese Woche dazu verholfen zum wertvollsten gehandelten Börsentitel weltweit zu avancieren. 

Nun haben die anderen natürlich einen Haufen schlauer Business Analysten auf der Payroll, die nichts anderes tun sich zu überlegen, wie man diesen Erfolg für sich selbst In Anspruch nehmen kann. 

Ein Schlagwort dabei sind sogenannte "Captive Clients", also Kunden denen quasi keine freie Wahlmöglichkeit mehr gegeben ist....

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist das sogenannte "Cross Selling" oder auch speziell bei Games "Cross Platform Selling". Die Unternehmen wollen natürlich zentral so viel wie möglich an Informationen und Spiel- und Konsumverhalten der Kunden einsammeln, auch um Rückschlüsse daraus zu ziehen, welche Entwicklung von welcher Plattform mehr genutzt oder ignoriert wird. 

Aus all diesen Informationen wird dann irgendwann in den Games das customized Advertising. Du fährst dann in Deinem Game mit deinem M1 Abrahams durch Basrah und auf einer Videotafel wird dir eine neue Gamer Mouse von Logitech angboten, während Dein Bordschütze auf der gleiche Tafel sieht, dass sein Fahrzeugleasing abläuft und sein örtlicher Audi-Händler in den nächsten Tagen auf ihn zukommen wird, um mit ihm alles weitere zu besprechen... All das sind äußerst lukrative Zusatzeinkünfte.

Zuletzt noch die Frage: Warum dazu ein eigener Dienst? Auch einfach: das nennt sich entlang der gesamten Wertschöpfungskette vermarkten. Anders: Warum dafür selbst etwas bezahlen, wenn man den Rahm doch selbst abschöpfen kann! Außerdem glauben die Unternehmen aus der Art der Onlineanalysen, also die angewendeten Modelle zur Profilerstellung und zur Projektion mit den selbst gewonnenen Daten Wettbewerbsvorteile zu erlangen. 

Mit der zunehmenden Vernetzung wird der Datenträger immer mehr zur Ausnahme werden und irgendwann in Gänze verschwinden. Online-Dienste und Regristrierung allgegenwärtig und die Entscheiidung wird dann nur noch sein: es erdulden und mitspielen oder sich dem ganzen Zirkus total zu verweigern... 

Als Benutzer eines IPad auf dem ich gerade tippe, habe ich im Grunde für mich schon eine Entacheidung gefällt, die mir dennoch nicht wirklich schmeckt.

Das Ganze wäre ja noch als bittere Pille irgendwie zu akzeptieren, wenn dadurch wenigstens all diesen Cheatern, Aimbottern und sonstigen Hack-Usern Einhalt geboten würde.... aber solange die ja brav zahlen... sind sie bei EA oder Steam oder wem auch immer willkommen!!


----------



## Lov2 (13. August 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich find das mitlerweile einfach nur noch  dreist und frech was ein die publisher alles unter die nase reiben nur damit man ihre spiele spielen kann..
> anscheinend soll man auch noch dankbar sein das ein deutscher nur 60€ für ein zensiertes mies synchronisiertes release zahlt das noch total verbuggt ist.
> seit wann sind PC spiele eigtl 20€ teurer geworden??
> für bfbc2 hab ich noch 40€ gezahlt !
> ...


 
ich habe mich bis jetzt geweigert einen pc games account zu erstellen, obwohl ich schon seit jahren diese seite besuchen und regelmäßig die artikel lese
aber diese schlichtweg ERBÄRMLICHE aussage hat mich dazu bewegt doch einen account zu machen, einfach nur traurig


----------



## Dreamlfall (13. August 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich find das mitlerweile einfach nur noch  dreist und frech was ein die publisher alles unter die nase reiben nur damit man ihre spiele spielen kann..
> anscheinend soll man auch noch dankbar sein das ein deutscher nur 60€ für ein zensiertes mies synchronisiertes release zahlt das noch total verbuggt ist.
> seit wann sind PC spiele eigtl 20€ teurer geworden??
> für bfbc2 hab ich noch 40€ gezahlt !
> ...


 
Und das bringt dir was? Auf solche Leute wie dich kann die Gamingindustrie gut verzichten! 0 skill


----------



## E-K0 (13. August 2011)

@Ariovist

Mit der Onlinewerbung in der Zukunft könntest durchaus recht haben da so was schon öfters im Gespräch war
Das aber Hack-, Cheat- und Bot- Nutzer gern gesehen sind (da zahlende Kunden) bezweifle ich doch stark


@Lov2
Das selbe dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Famer555 (13. August 2011)

aber ich werds mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem kaufen nur um den andern mit meinen hacks den spaß dran zu vermiesen![/QUOTE]


mach doch... ich baller Dich trozdem weg und alles ohne Hacks... Du Spast...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (13. August 2011)

das traurige ist EA könnte jetz noch 15€ im monat als abo verlangen und hätte kein problem damit weil es immernoch massig leute gibt die es trotzdem kaufen werden
und es bringt nichts den leuten zu zeigen was fürn müll sie sich aufbinden lassen 
battlefield 3 wird so oder so nen riesen verkaufserfolg feiern da bin ich mir absolut sicher
da könnte es auch 100€ kosten! 
ich selbst kenn leute die sich für 150€ collectors editions kaufen von technischen krüppelgames wie swtor
mit solchen leuten kann man einfach nicht reden weil sie sabbernde zombies sind die wie crackjunkys auf ihre drogenlieferung warten. 
also cya ingame ;>


----------



## mimc1 (13. August 2011)

Famer555 schrieb:


> aber ich werds mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem kaufen nur um den andern mit meinen hacks den spaß dran zu vermiesen!


 

mach doch... ich baller Dich trozdem weg und alles ohne Hacks... Du Spast...[/QUOTE]
 Jung mach mal keine Faxen und geh wieder mit deinen 10 jährigen freunden im Sandkasten spielen, Kleine kinder wie du sind lächerlich und das schlimme ist ihr KAPPIERT es noch nichtmal, allso krieg erstmal paar Haare am Sack den über Internet kan jeder die Fresse groß aufreissen und so jemanden wie dir wünsche ich das du mal richtig auf die Fresse bekommst. 


Back to Topic


----------



## Ariovist (13. August 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> @Ariovist
> 
> Mit der Onlinewerbung in der Zukunft könntest durchaus recht haben da so was schon öfters im Gespräch war
> Das aber Hack-, Cheat- und Bot- Nutzer gern gesehen sind (da zahlende Kunden) bezweifle ich doch stark
> ...




Du hast natürlich recht, sie sind nicht "willkommen" aber konsequent gegen sie vorgegangen wird auch nicht. Statt einem überführtem Cheatern die Lizenz zu sperren, wird im schlimmsten Fall der aktuelle Spieler disabled. Na und: dann leveln sie halt den nächsten in 20 Stunden auf höchsten Rang... Aber wie wir ja aus der unglaublich tiefe Einblicke gewährenden Aussage von IIIIIIII lernen, geht es ja garnicht darum.... Es geht allein darum den anderen den Spaß zu verderben. 

Diese Leute sind doch offensichtlich in einem Zustand ernst zu nehmender disoziativer Störung. Leuten wie IIIIIIII geht es nur um das Gefühl von Aufmerksamkeit, eben auch negativer. Es sind Typen, denen man als Kind einen Ringel Fleischwurst um den Hals hängte, damit wenigstens die Hunde mit ihnen spielen... Ich nehme an im Fall von IIIIIIII hat selbst das nicht gewirkt, der Hund hat wahrscheinlich beim ersten Kontakt das spontane Beinheben nicht unterdrücken können und das arme Kind noch tiefer verstört. 

Wie dem auch sei, auf jeden Fall sollten solch doch zermürbten und zerütteten Gemüter nach der ersten Auffälligkeit keinen wieteren Zugang zu solchen spielen bekommen....

Für IIIIIIII empfehle ich stattdessen einen Online-Rohrschachtest, auch wenn ich befürchte, dass er auf den Bildern doch immer nur - tief traumatisiert wie er ist - ein urinierendes Hundegeschlecht sehen wird.... Aber, vielleicht lieber armer IIIIIIII kannste ja da auch was hacken


----------



## Thrallsknight (13. August 2011)

Mal im Ernst wieso wolln die Origin pushen, Steam liegt vorne und die wissen das auch! 
Man sollte wenigstens alternativ über Steam spielen können!


----------



## MisterSmith (13. August 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Und das bringt dir was?...


 Vermutlich eine Rechtfertigung dafür, das Spiel zu kaufen/spielen und es trotzdem noch kritisieren zu können. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist jeder, der sich das Spiel mit dem Wissen über dessen DRM kauft und gleichzeitig diesen beklagt, unglaubwürdig.

Zudem ist das Betrügen eine zusätzliche Steilvorlage für die Publisher, um die "Kopierschutzmaßnahmen" weiter zu verschärfen. Man bewirkt also wenn überhaupt das Gegenteil von dem, was man eigentlich bezwecken wollte.


----------



## DarkStaRX (13. August 2011)

So ein Mist, seit dem ich erfahren habe das dieses Origin Zwang ist habe ich mir das Spiel erstmal aus dem Kopf geschlagen,... wenn es in Steam Verfügbar wird dann werde ichs mir nochmal überlegen ansonsten.. echt schade das die einem immer alles versauen müssen...


----------



## E-K0 (13. August 2011)

Thrallsknight schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst wieso wolln die Origin pushen, Steam liegt vorne und die wissen das auch!
> Man sollte wenigstens alternativ über Steam spielen können!


 
Wieso weitere Internetanbieter/Tankstellen Firmen/Bäcker/Autohersteller/Handwerks Firmen usw usw wenn sich doch schon einer etabliert hat und vorne liegt


----------



## Zero399 (13. August 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich find das mitlerweile einfach nur noch  dreist und frech was ein die publisher alles unter die nase reiben nur damit man ihre spiele spielen kann..
> anscheinend soll man auch noch dankbar sein das ein deutscher nur 60€ für ein zensiertes mies synchronisiertes release zahlt das noch total verbuggt ist.
> seit wann sind PC spiele eigtl 20€ teurer geworden??
> für bfbc2 hab ich noch 40€ gezahlt !
> ...




Du benützt am Anfang Wörter wie "dreist" und "frech" und sagst es ist krank was die machen und dann der letzte Satz... Fühlst du dich gut wenn du anderen Leuten mal kräftig reinkacken kannst? Das ist einfach erbärmlich.


----------



## joshxut (13. August 2011)

Ich finde diese Anspruchshaltung immer und immer wieder faszinierend.

Der Puplisher (des Bösen und allen Schlechtens) möchte, wer würde es vermuten, Geld verdienen. Eine eigene Plattform ist da sicher nicht verkehrt. 
Warum machen sie das, es gibt doch schon Steam? Ja gibt es, nutzt ihnen aber nicht viel wenn sie nicht dran verdienen.

Manche steigern sich hier so rein als ginge es um ihr Weihnachtsgeld. 
Die Argumente, die mit "aber ich zahle 60€" anfangen überspringe ich, denn darüber kann sich nur ein Mensch im Alter von unter 15 brüskieren. 
So viel gibt der normalsterbliche jeden Diensttag im Supermarkt für das Basic-Allerlei-Hausbedarf aus.

60 € berechtigen den Einzelnen zu überhaupt nichts und ihr kauft euch damit nur das Recht genau das zu tun was in der AGB vereinbart ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger da nutzen euch auch keine: 
WAagh !11 meine Grunderechte blabla, Aufstand!!!, Stürzt die Publisher, Boykott, Anonymous zerstört Facebook, Rufe


----------



## sickgaming (13. August 2011)

8,81% der PCGames.de Besucher sind Spasten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. August 2011)

sickgaming schrieb:


> 8,81% der PCGames.de Besucher sind Spasten.


 
es gibt also doch noch user die sinnvolle beiträge zu dieser diskussionen beitragen können


----------



## CoDBFgamer (13. August 2011)

Also nicht das hier was nun jetzt falsch verstehe. Man muss, auch wenn man nur den SP
spielt, immer online sein?

CoDBFgamer


----------



## sickgaming (13. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> es gibt also doch noch user die sinnvolle beiträge zu dieser diskussionen beitragen können


 
Steam ist schon ne zumutung aber ausgereift und etabliert. Es stört mich wenig weil ich meine Spiele alle Boxed in England bestelle, und nur die wenigsten eine Steam bindung vorraussetzen.

Aber Origin hat in allen punkten nachteile gegenüber Steam oder andere ähnliche Plattformen. Ich erwähn nochmal die wichtigsten:

1. Derzeit keine möglichkeiten an den UK/US Origin Store zu kommen (Selbst in Österreich/Schweiz ist man an den Deutschen ZENSUR Store gebunden) Hab schon damals Versucht BFBC Vietnam über VPN zu kaufen... 

Ihr Milchbubies könnt ja gern weiterhin auf Origin setzen! Ach ja ab18 Spiele aber nur nach 23 Uhr kaufen!

2. Unübersichtliches, Recourcen verbrauchendes design.

3. Unterstüzt einen Heuchlerischen Service ohne richtigen Support. 

Eins noch zum Schluss:
Ich werde BF3 für 35! Euro in England kaufen ÜBRIEGENDS IST DAS DIE CE mit WARFARE PACK und über Origin hinweg sehen.  Ich bestrafe DICE nicht weil EA scheisse ist.  Ich weis nicht was ihr imma mit 60 Euro habt....


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. August 2011)

sickgaming schrieb:


> Steam ist schon ne zumutung aber ausgereift und etabliert. Es stört mich wenig weil ich meine Spiele alle Boxed in England bestelle, und nur die wenigsten eine Steam bindung vorraussetzen.
> 
> Aber Origin hat in allen punkten nachteile gegenüber Steam oder andere ähnliche Plattformen. Ich erwähn nochmal die wichtigsten:
> 
> ...


 

wenn das mit den milchbubis nicht gewesen wäre hätte ich deinen beitrag diesmal vllt sogar ernst nehmen können 
ach und du kaufst dir bf3 trotz origin? na dann scheints ja gar nicht so schlimm zu sein


----------



## Crizpy (13. August 2011)

omg EA du hast alles versaut!!!
was is mit den leuten bei denen b3 grad noch so funktioniert und die müssen dann ihren prozessor noch mehr überlasten mit dem origin OMMMGGG


----------



## Crizpy (13. August 2011)

oder vll wird es so wie bei gta iv mit dem social club dann kommt ein update irgendwann wo man das nich mehr machen muss


----------



## Chronik (13. August 2011)

tja aber so lange will ich nicht warten^^


----------



## Dreamlfall (13. August 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> omg EA du hast alles versaut!!!
> was is mit den leuten bei denen b3 grad noch so funktioniert und die müssen dann ihren prozessor noch mehr überlasten mit dem origin OMMMGGG


 
Bisher ist Origin noch in der BETA!!!


----------



## KeiteH (13. August 2011)

[X] Ja, aber nur mit einem weinenden Auge...

leider fehlt mir als Möglichkeit:
[X] Ja, ich nehm das in kauf...


----------



## Unstable (13. August 2011)

Ich vermisse die option 'Ja, egal ob mit oder ohne Origin'.

Und da Origin noch in der alpha/beta ist, nehme ich mal einfach an dass die das resourcen fressen schon noch raus kriegen. Genug gut Programmiere haben die wahrscheinlich. Ausser das sehe ich keine negativen sachen über Origin, und sogar das ist auf meinen pc sehr sehr gering.


----------



## Sam28 (13. August 2011)

Ich erinnere mich noch an diesen tollen Screenshot von der MW2 Protest Gruppe auf Steam, wird hier sicher auch so enden.
Und die hatten wenigstens nachvollziehbare Gründe.


----------



## Xyarvius (13. August 2011)

sickgaming schrieb:


> 8,81% der PCGames.de Besucher sind Spasten.



Ja, ja ... wie war das doch gleich? Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg ... ! 

Durch die Anonymität des Internets, wird das wahre Gesicht des Menschen deutlich, in den meisten Fällen, ein ausschließlich unzufriedenes, beleidigendes und im Bezug auf die Umgangsformen der direkten Kommunikation erschütternd rücksichtsloses Individuum.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. August 2011)

egal ob origin alpha beta oder whatever ist.

dann hätten sie ruhig battlefield 3 noch normal wie davor auch
rausbringen und erst mit späteren titel ihre erste final
version starten.

wo steam früher beta war, war cs auch nicht sofort steam-only sondern lief ne zeitlang normal weiter und erst (so gut ich mich noch erinnern kann). bei 1.5 langsam das mit steamanbindung.

aber bei ea merkt man einfach dass sie um jeden preis ihre spiele aus steam rauskriegen wollen, die schuld noch auf valve geschoben haben und ea habe ja 
natürlich nicht ihre eigene platform pushen wollen.... na kommt schon.
das sieht einfach jeder blinder dass sie jetz ihren möchtegern konkurrenten
so schnell es geht bis zum Battlefield 3 Release rauspressen wollen.

ich mein was wird dann alles auf die spieler zukommen?
ein battlefield war beim release eh immer kaum spielbar weil immer alles überlastet war, sei es die server oder einfach noch diverse bugs.
und jetz kommt noch eine platform raus die selbst noch gepatcht werden muss.
Das spiel alleine (vor allem weil es so komplex und groß ist)
hat schon probleme beim release.
vor allem so eine multiplayer-granate.
aber jetz auch noch eine unfertige platform?

und das viele hier "hoffen" und "denken" dass EA ihre platform "hinkriegen"
wundert mich doch sehr, weil mir jetzt nix einfällt was EA überhaupt mal was hingekriegt hat was uns spieler erfreut hat.

klärt mich bitte auf. mfg


----------



## Chronik (13. August 2011)

Startet dagegen doch eine "Gegen-Offensive"!
Man könnte ja mal auf Facebook, Twitter, ect. eine Gruppe aufmachen und  da gegen den Online-Zwang und Origin "protestieren" bzw. für Steam stimmen (Das BF3 doch noch Steam läuft). Man sollte  ein paar Mitgleider finden die auch dagegen sind. (Am besten auch  Global) Und anschließend das EA/DICE zeigen/ darauf hinweißen, das es  "viele" Spieler gibt die das so nicht wollen bzw. bei der Einstellung  nicht kaufen. Ich weiß doch das ein Mitarbeiter von DICE so ein Acc. hat.
Ich bin nicht auf auf FB, Twitter, ect. angemeldet.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Startet dagegen doch eine "Gegen-Offensive"!
> Man könnte ja mal auf Facebook, Twitter, ect. eine Gruppe aufmachen und  da gegen den Online-Zwang und Origin "protestieren" bzw. für Steam stimmen (Das BF3 doch noch Steam läuft). Man sollte  ein paar Mitgleider finden die auch dagegen sind. (Am besten auch  Global) Und anschließend das EA/DICE zeigen/ darauf hinweißen, das es  "viele" Spieler gibt die das so nicht wollen bzw. bei der Einstellung  nicht kaufen. Ich weiß doch das ein Mitarbeiter von DICE so ein Acc. hat.
> Ich bin nicht auf auf FB, Twitter, ect. angemeldet.


 
weißt du was EA´s problem ist?

egal was sie schreiben oder sagen, es entspricht nie der wahrheit und deswege
haben sie bei mir komplett ausgeschissen auf gut deutsch.

weißt ab und zu dachte ich mir, na gut vielleicht kriegen sie doch noch die kurve und bemühen sich bekannte marken nicht noch
schlechter zu machen, immer wieder heißts dann "wir wissen wir haben fehler gemacht,
aber JETZT und in zukunft bemühen wir uns mehr auf qualität zu achten und die fans und spieler
glücklich zu machen."

oder solche sätze wie " uns ist die meinung der spieler wichtig und wir erfüllen jeden möglichen wunsch ".

großteil der leute wollen keine zweite platform. 
was macht ea? zwingt es trotzdem raus

battlefield 3 ist so eine wichtige marke für ea.
was macht ea? würde am liebsten jedes jahr eins raushauen

need 4 speed hatten sie ja viele probleme eingesehen.
was macht ea? mitlerweile arbeiten keine ahnung wie viele studios an wie vielen n4s teilen.

bei denen kennt sich doch niemand mehr aus, aber dafür unfertige spiele zum vollpreis raushauen,
bestimmte franchises werden jetz schon im halbjahres bzw. jahresrhytmus released
und die qualität erreicht gerade mal add-on qualität.
jetz auch noch in zukunft würden sie am liebsten NUR noch digitalen verkauf betreiben
obwohl die spieler es nicht wollen.
aber nee die hören schon auf ihre fans. ne? 

dann kommt noch das abschalten vom support älterer spiele dazu.

wie gesagt wenn BF3 ohne origin-zwang da wär, würde ich noch 2 augen zudrücken weil das spiel einfach ne bombe sein wird...
aber only mit origin? nein danke weil ab hier die grenze überschritten ist.

ich hab meine meinung gut genug begründet warum ich EA bestimmt nicht mehr unterstützen würde
weil das schon fast kriminell ist was sie da betreiben mit den ehrlichen käufern.


----------



## sickgaming (14. August 2011)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an diesen tollen Screenshot von der MW2 Protest Gruppe auf Steam, wird hier sicher auch so enden.
> Und die hatten wenigstens nachvollziehbare Gründe.



Da is es aber absolut berechtigt, der MP von MW2 auf dem PC ist einer der schlechtesten überhaupt.
Keine Map auswahl, und heutzutage kommen da auch keine Spiele mehr zusammen da man erst einmal 10min warten kann bis eins auf geht.

Aber die CoD Fans wussten sich zu helfen.  Haben eine ALTERnative aufgezogen die endlich spielbar ist.

Ich denke BF3 könnte das gleiche passieren. Wird aber wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (14. August 2011)

sickgaming schrieb:


> Da is es aber absolut berechtigt, der MP von MW2 auf dem PC ist einer der schlechtesten überhaupt.
> Keine Map auswahl, und heutzutage kommen da auch keine Spiele mehr zusammen da man erst einmal 10min warten kann bis eins auf geht.
> 
> Aber die CoD Fans wussten sich zu helfen.  Haben eine ALTERnative aufgezogen die endlich spielbar ist.
> ...



AlterIWNet ist echt gut, denk aber das BF3 sowas nicht braucht und nicht bekommt. Weil AlterIWNet nicht gemacht wurde um Steam zu umgehen, sondern um die anderen Kritikpunkte zu entfernen (Dedicated Server, Mods, Mapwahl etc.). Und wenn dann bei BF nach dem 2. Patch der Serverbrowser funzt, wird keiner nach ner alternitive Verlangen.


----------



## immortal15 (14. August 2011)

hääää

ich verstehe euch nicht es ist doch nur ein programm ........ob nun mit oder ohne ist doch total egal .ea konto braucht ihr doch so wie so um bf3 zu spielen, oder wollt ihr leiber den steam quatsch haben ?

mich stört origin nicht 

könntet ihr mir bitte verraten was daran so wahnsinnig schlimm sit wenn ihr ein programm auf eurem pc weiter laufen habt ?

ich meine es ist doch nur EIN programm

ob eins mer oder weniger ist doch nicht so dass dadurch dass spiel total schlecht wird Oo


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> hääää
> 
> ich verstehe euch nicht es ist doch nur ein programm ........ob nun mit oder ohne ist doch total egal .ea konto braucht ihr doch so wie so um bf3 zu spielen, oder wollt ihr leiber den steam quatsch haben ?
> 
> ...


 
siehe mein post weiter oben, warum ea den bogen überspannt.
aber sowas versteht man wohl nur wenn man des lange mitangeschaut hat.

bei sowas gehts mitlerweile nicht mehr NUR um die spiele.
sondern was man eben fürs geld bekommt und vor allem 
wie extrem man abhängig von jemanden wie EA dann ist.

wer weiß was sie alles im schilde führen mit ihrem service, support etc.

klar ist man an valves steam auch gebunden. aber erstens gibts ein offline modus
und zweitens mir ist valve viel lieber weil sie noch etwas gutes für die spieler machen
und weil sie einfach von anfang an zur elite gehören, kostenloses content nachgeben
wofür andere horrende preise verlangen und ihre alten games nicht abschalten und man sie
zur jederzeit immernoch starten und auf gut gefüllten server daddeln kann.
das ist ein zeichen von zufriedenheit der gamer.

bei ea würds mich nicht wundern wenn sie gehackt werden.


----------



## Hasamoto (14. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> siehe mein post weiter oben, warum ea den bogen überspannt.
> aber sowas versteht man wohl nur wenn man des lange mitangeschaut hat.
> 
> bei sowas gehts mitlerweile nicht mehr NUR um die spiele.
> ...



Was die im Schilde füren kann sich doch jeder an einer Hand abzählen
1: Die Plattform Origon so weit etablieren, das sie ohne wiederspruch Akzeptiert wird von den Spielern
2: Einstehlung der DVD Produktion , damit die Leute alle bei Origon online kaufen gehen, und die Knebbel AGB akzeptieren.( zum Vollen Preis von 54 euro selbstverständlich)
3: Sich durch Punkt 1 und 2 ergebenden gewinn ohne zwüschenkosten in die Tasche stecken und durch dieser 2 Jahresklausel in der AGB den Markt sichern

Genau das haben die vor und jeder das das nicht sieht, der ist noch naiver als ein Säugling
EA sind die Spielern egal sollange sie gewinn machen.Das müste nun wirklich jeder begriffen haben


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. August 2011)

Damit ist das Game evtl. nur noch für zwei Personengruppen interessant...Hardcorefans und eine Personengruppe vondenen ich hier nicht sagen darf was ich von solchen Leuten halte ! Ich lasse das Spiel ungesehen im Laden oder auf den Servern liegen.


----------



## zerr (14. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> siehe mein post weiter oben, warum ea den bogen überspannt.
> aber sowas versteht man wohl nur wenn man des lange mitangeschaut hat.
> 
> bei sowas gehts mitlerweile nicht mehr NUR um die spiele.
> ...


 

jopp valve is das kleinere "übel" von beiden


----------



## immortal15 (14. August 2011)

hä sorry aber ich begreif das echt nicht Oo

das ist ein programm und nur wegen einem einzigen programm wollt ihr ein geiles spiel nicht kaufen ?

und von valve hab ich persönlich genug nach 3 bans ( UNGERECHTFERTIGTE) sind jedesma für über 200€ spiele weg gewesen ...........und jedesma wenn ich mich bei dem support meldete hieß es sie dürfen mir keine auskunft geben warum meine accs gebannt wurden ........

SOWAS ist abzocke aber extrem

und ich hab bie ea sowas noch nicht erlebt....und solange die spiele gut sind ist es doch egal welches programm man dafür braucht iuch finds aber besser das es nicht über steam läuft ( wegen oben genannter abzocke)

und nur wegen einem programm lasse ich mir ein gutes spiel nicht entgehen,

ach btw @ GTAEXTREMFAN welche 2. gruppe meinst du denn ?

naja soviel dazu


----------



## emani (14. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> hä sorry aber ich begreif das echt nicht Oo
> 
> das ist ein programm und nur wegen einem einzigen programm wollt ihr ein geiles spiel nicht kaufen ?
> 
> ...


 

Das sind bestimmt wieder leute die unbedingt das quikproll zunichte machen wollen.

Seien wir mal ehrlich, keiner würde auf ein spiel verzichten nur wegen eines Programms, was noch besser ist und schöner finde, was mann mit Battlefield 3 so alles machen und an informationen darüber (STATISTIKEN) anzeigen und austauschen kann.

Ich hab Origin (BETA) schon drauf und es ist ok und stört nicht im geringsten......


----------



## Mo1270 (14. August 2011)

Origin ist nichts anderes als ein ausgebauter Ubilauncher - und das ist einfach indiskutabel. Egal wie "geil" BF3 ist/wird, soetwas geht einfach gar nicht. Und nur weil das Game zum größten Teil ein Multiplayerspiel ist, welches man sowieso im Netz spielt, werde ich diese Art von Kopierschutz - always online - nicht akzeptieren.
Der SP-Teil muss auch offline funktionieren und solange das nicht geht, können die sich ihre Games sonst wo hinstecken.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. August 2011)

Wenn ich kein GTA Hardcore Fan gewesen wäre hätte ich mir damals den asozialen Rockstars Social Club schon nicht gegeben ! Es wird nicht besser es wird schlimmer ! Und in meinem Fall ist der Ehrliche der Dumme !


----------



## Sam28 (14. August 2011)

WOW, das sich Leute jetzt eine Monopolstellung von Steam wünschen hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## esaBart (14. August 2011)

Wayne interessiert denn son Programm?... völlig egal.. Hauptsache BF zocken :p


----------



## MICHI123 (14. August 2011)

http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-software-problemen/9300853-origin-von-ea-reagiert-nicht-mehr.html haha da fangen die Probleme schon an bevor Battlefield überhaupt raus ist  viel spaß mit Origin, fanboys  rennt nur weiter jedem Zwang hinterher.


----------



## immortal15 (14. August 2011)

emani schrieb:


> Das sind bestimmt wieder leute die unbedingt das quikproll zunichte machen wollen.
> 
> Seien wir mal ehrlich, keiner würde auf ein spiel verzichten nur wegen eines Programms, was noch besser ist und schöner finde, was mann mit Battlefield 3 so alles machen und an informationen darüber (STATISTIKEN) anzeigen und austauschen kann.
> 
> Ich hab Origin (BETA) schon drauf und es ist ok und stört nicht im geringsten......



hab origin auch schon drauf und finde es nicht schlecht .


----------



## immortal15 (14. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-software-problemen/9300853-origin-von-ea-reagiert-nicht-mehr.html haha da fangen die Probleme schon an bevor Battlefield überhaupt raus ist  viel spaß mit Origin, fanboys  rennt nur weiter jedem Zwang hinterher.



danke


----------



## Chronik (14. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> weißt du was EA´s problem ist?
> 
> egal was sie schreiben oder sagen, es entspricht nie der wahrheit und deswege
> haben sie bei mir komplett ausgeschissen auf gut deutsch.
> ...





doomkeeper schrieb:


> siehe mein post weiter oben, warum ea den bogen überspannt.
> aber sowas versteht man wohl nur wenn man des lange mitangeschaut hat.
> 
> bei sowas gehts mitlerweile nicht mehr NUR um die spiele.
> ...


 Hast du den schon mal EA/DICE drauf hingewiesen, weil auf einen bzw. paar Spieler hören die nicht und von denen schaut auch keiner einfach mal so hier bei PCGames oder andere Foren vorbei.
Darum ja auch der Einfall mit FB, Twitter, etc. . Ich würde ja selber so eine Gruppe aufmachen aber hab kein Acc. bei diesen Social Networks. Hier in den Foren ist es denen auch egal aber auf FB, ..., das is ja weltweit, da kümmert die das schon MEHR
der EInfall: 





Chronik schrieb:


> Startet dagegen doch eine "Gegen-Offensive"!
> Man  könnte ja mal auf Facebook, Twitter, ect. eine Gruppe aufmachen und  da  gegen den Online-Zwang und Origin "protestieren" bzw. für Steam stimmen  (Das BF3 doch noch Steam läuft). Man sollte  ein paar Mitgleider finden  die auch dagegen sind. (Am besten auch  Global) Und anschließend das  EA/DICE zeigen/ darauf hinweißen, das es  "viele" Spieler gibt die das  so nicht wollen bzw. bei der Einstellung  nicht kaufen. Ich weiß doch  das ein Mitarbeiter von DICE so ein Acc. hat.
> Ich bin nicht auf auf FB, Twitter, ect. angemeldet.


----------



## sickgaming (14. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> hab origin auch schon drauf und finde es nicht schlecht .


 
die aussage allein zeigt das du ein troll bist auch ohne deinem avatar


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> hä sorry aber ich begreif das echt nicht Oo
> 
> das ist ein programm und nur wegen einem einzigen programm wollt ihr ein geiles spiel nicht kaufen ?
> 
> ...


 
wenn die " 15 " in deinem nickname dein alter sein soll dann wirst du es auch nicht verstehen
so leid es mir auch tut.

und valve bannt niemanden einfach so zum spaß.
jedesmal 200 euro? nach dem ban `? hä wie soll ich das verstehen?
hast du so viel geld in deinem alter 600 euro für games auszugeben?... 
und sie dürfen nicht sagen warum du gebannt wurdest? 
 also man kann schon viele sachen schreiben, aber glauben tu ich dir nix ^^...


jedem das seine. wenn origin optional wäre, wärs kein problem.
aber man sieht ja förmlich wie sie mit aller gewalt jetz alles über origin zum
laufen zu bringen, also stimmt da was nicht


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Hast du den schon mal EA/DICE drauf hingewiesen, weil auf einen bzw. paar Spieler hören die nicht und von denen schaut auch keiner einfach mal so hier bei PCGames oder andere Foren vorbei.
> Darum ja auch der Einfall mit FB, Twitter, etc. . Ich würde ja selber so eine Gruppe aufmachen aber hab kein Acc. bei diesen Social Networks. Hier in den Foren ist es denen auch egal aber auf FB, ..., das is ja weltweit, da kümmert die das schon MEHR
> der EInfall:


 
wir reden hier von EA.
die wissen haargenau was sie falsch machen, warum sie alle spieler verärgert haben.
denen ist die meinung von den ehrlichen käufern scheiss egal.
Die ziehen einfach ihr Ding durch weil die Games so oder so gekauft werden.

bei EA geht es nur ums geld. Ich will nicht damit sagen dass andere Unternehmen das niicht auch machen,
aber bei EA ist es einfach wie bei Activision.
Die wollen VIEL Geld für WENIG Leistung - Weil sie einfach wissen dass vielen leuten egal ist was sie spielen.
hauptsache es steht Fifa, Battlefield etc. drauf und Die hintere Zahl im Titel immer größer wird.
marken gehen zugrunde, die kühe werden gemolken, teure dlc´s werden veröffentlicht,
und weil das nicht reicht kommt jetz auch noch ne eigene platform

nicht mehr lange und activision kommt nach. 
Natürlich könnte es vielen Spielern scheiss egal sein ob mit oder ohne origin.
aber so ein Franchiseschlucker und Lügner wie EA sieht keinen cent von mir.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (14. August 2011)

Es ist halt immer die Frage was einem mehr Wert ist. Spaß mit einem Spiel zu haben oder seine "Freiheit". Für die einen überwiegt das eine (Ich hab ne stabiele Internetverbindung, nen guten PC, und bei Facebook ) daher überwiegt meist das Spiel (so wie im dem Fall), für andere überwiegt die Freiheit, für die kein Spiel der Welt gut genug wäre um sich die Entschedung nehmen zu lassen, was man wie, wo, wann und womit zockt. Beiden Verständlich. Und jenachdem wie stark die eine Partei ist bleibt ein Feature oder es wird abgeschat oder verändert. So z.B. Call of Duty. Mit dem IWNet hat Activision ein Experiment gemacht, das nicht gut ankam, so bekommt MW3 jetzt wieder Dedicated Server. Denn es geht num mal um Gewinn, wobei gillt:

Kunden * Preis - Entwicklungskosten = maximal. Da muss man dann halt das Perfkte balancing finden. 100 Mio. Kunden sind zwar toll ,wenn das Spiel aber nur nen 1 Euro kostet macht man damit oft die Entwicklingkosten nicht wett, Je höher der Preis, desto weiger Kunden etc.


----------



## MindDisease (14. August 2011)

tjoah...ich hatte noch nie steam,werde es mir auch nicht zulegen,und sämtliche games die so nen Kack voraussetzen für die Xbox holen...so wars schon bei der Orange Box, bei GTAIV und so wirds auch bei BF3 werden, auch wenn die maps dafür für mich kleiner sind....aber BC2 hat mir auf der Box au schon übelst getaugt,warum sollts bei BF3 anders sein!
Games aufm PC gehn mir langsam aufn Sack...


----------



## immortal15 (14. August 2011)

sickgaming schrieb:


> die aussage allein zeigt das du ein troll bist auch ohne deinem avatar


 
trolle sind fabelwesen


----------



## immortal15 (14. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> wenn die " 15 " in deinem nickname dein alter sein soll dann wirst du es auch nicht verstehen
> so leid es mir auch tut.
> 
> und valve bannt niemanden einfach so zum spaß.
> ...


 
ich bin 19 den nick gibt es seit 4 jahren .......


und ja ich habe genug geld im soviel geld für spiele aus zu geben ...

wobei "viel " relativ ist

und es sagt keiuner dass du mir galuben musst , ich kann dir nur sagen wie es wahr......

3 ma acc sperrung  ohne grund und krige keine antwort warum ......steam ist für mich geschichte .....

und origin ist ja noch beta, wie gesagt finde es nicht schlecht definitiv besser als steam , denn meiner PERSÖNLICHEN meinung nach ist steam die größte abzock plattform mit dem lausigsten support den es überhaupt gibt...

und der folgende satz soll nicht angreifend sein !!!

wer meiner meinung nach sagt dass steam super, hat nach meiner meinung so doll gelitten wie es nur irgendwie möglich ist


----------



## bcc2000 (14. August 2011)

ich find es völlig iO... wichtig ist das der account sicher ist und das man einen guten preis bekommt für die download version...

ich hab schon bestellt über www.cd-key-finder.de - mein origin lauert schon zum release..


----------



## mrhit77 (14. August 2011)

also, als ich das ergebnis der abstimmung gesehen habe, muste ich leicht lachen....
es kann doch nicht sein, das 1/4 der leute hier BF3 nicht mehr kaufen will, nur weil es über origin läuft!
es ist das beste spiel des JH, das kann ich jetzt schon sagen und ich finde es wirklich schade, dass ihr alle so misstrauisch und pessimistisch seid.


----------



## Verbil99 (14. August 2011)

Ich finds scheisse. Das ein riesiges Speicherfressendes Programm im Hintergrund läuft ist doch nich der Sinn dabei -.- . Sowas sollte optional sein. Werds mir trotzdem für PC kaufen weil mein Rechner es denk ich ma trotzdem in guter Quali schafft...aber es ist echt ein Unding. Auf meinem Rechner gehen bei jedem Start eh schon Steam und Rockstar Games Social Club an, nur weil ich je ein Spiel gekauft hab. Die sollten sich zumindest auf eine Plattform einigen die dann alle Spiele umfasst a la xFire oder so...

Das was Immortal mit STeam erzählt is entweder Quatsch oder er war echt so blöd und hat 2mal wieder Geld ausgegeben. Bei nem Freund von mir wurd Steam ma gesperrt weil sein acc gehackt wurde und er konnte es in einer Woche via Code wieder entsperren...


----------



## StarChild68 (14. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!!! 
Ich kann nur sagen wartet doch einfach mal ab! Wir reden hier von einer Plattform die sich noch im Betastatus befindet! Ich habe bisher keine negative Erfahrungen gemacht weder mit Steam noch mit Origin. Was den Support angeht kann ich nur bei beiden Plattformen sagen, das ich bisher nur positives erlebt habe.
Und glaubt mir Ihr solltet Euch BF3 nicht entgehen lassen, ich hatte das große Glück die Alpha zu spielen. Es wird immer nur das schlechte rausgepickt und dabei der Rest vergessen.
BF3 wird ein bombastischer Shooter werden, den ich ganz bestimmt mit viel Freude zocken werde.
Man sieht sich auf dem Battlefield


----------



## doomkeeper (14. August 2011)

StarChild68 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!
> Ich kann nur sagen wartet doch einfach mal ab! Wir reden hier von einer Plattform die sich noch im Betastatus befindet! Ich habe bisher keine negative Erfahrungen gemacht weder mit Steam noch mit Origin. Was den Support angeht kann ich nur bei beiden Plattformen sagen, das ich bisher nur positives erlebt habe.
> Und glaubt mir Ihr solltet Euch BF3 nicht entgehen lassen, ich hatte das große Glück die Alpha zu spielen. Es wird immer nur das schlechte rausgepickt und dabei der Rest vergessen.
> BF3 wird ein bombastischer Shooter werden, den ich ganz bestimmt mit viel Freude zocken werde.
> Man sieht sich auf dem Battlefield


 
niemand redet schlecht über battlefield 3 weil da wohl der großteil der meinung
ist dass es ein hammer ist bzw. wird.
es geht nur darum dass EA uns eine überflüssige platform aufzwingen will.
wenn sie optional wäre, wärs kein problem.
aber muss man großartig über ea und ihre poltik drüber reden?.. ich denke nicht.
den einen mags egal sein weil sie nur spielen wollen, ich bin jemand der nicht oft zeit hat und
meine games auch nach 2 jahren noch spiele.
Da EA aber nach lust und laune ihre spiele deaktiviert, teure dlc´s veröffentlichen will, die battlefield reihe
am liebsten jedes jahr a´la CoD rausquetschen und nur den digitalen Verkauf durchbringen will, wirklich alles aber auch wirklich alles schon veröffentlichen
obwohls zu 80% erst fertig ist ABER schon den Vollpreis verlangen ist einfach nur lächerlich.
ich rede hier nur über EA und nicht über die entwickler unter EA.
aber wenn der publisher sagt "jungs nur noch ein halbes jahr zeit" obwohl sie mind. 1 jahr brauchen,
dann braucht man sich nicht wundern wenns unfertig ist und trotzdem n haufen hinblättern muss 
für ne beta.
Dann sagen sie noch paar schöne wörter wie " sie kümmern sich um den support der spiele "
und wenn das spiel zu 90% dann fertig ist (obwohl man für 100% bezahlt hat) dann wird nix mehr gepatcht
oder es wird deaktiviert...

sorry aber das ist betrug, und wer solche publisher unterstützt, dann braucht man sich nich wundern wenn solche
unternhmen alles mit den spielern anstellen können weil ja eh alles gekauft wird (a´la activision)
egal wie unfertig
egal wie teuer
egal welcher support


----------



## StarChild68 (15. August 2011)

Mein lieber Doomkeeper, ich muß dir in vielen Dingen ja recht geben. Das beste Beispiel dafür sind zum Beispiel die Schrottflinten bei BC2 da kannste über die ganze Map snipern und es wird nix dran gemacht. Genauso war es bei BF2 das war verbugt bis zum geht nicht mehr am Anfang.
Ich denke das größte Problem ist einfach das EA, Activison Blizzard nacheifern will, da sie einfach nur den Erfolg und die Kohle sehen. Klar haben wir es in der Hand dagegen anzugehen und die Spiele nicht mehr zu kaufen, aber sei ehrlich, das ist nur ein Wunschtraum, weil einfach zu viele Leute trotzdem kaufen werden.
Schlimm ist nur das darunter Spiele leiden die wirklich großartig sind bzw werden. 
Ach und ich zocke meine Spiele auch nach 2 Jahren noch  !
Meine Frau z.b. zockt noch heute BF2 und guck mal wie alt das schon ist.

Wir können nur hoffen das sie die großartigen Spiele die da noch kommen nicht ganz verwursten.


----------



## Vordack (15. August 2011)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Probleme die Onlineplattformen mitsich bringen, zum einen der Umstand, dass man evtl. bald für jedes Spiel und jede Spielefirma ein Extraprogramm haben muss, um spielen zu können. Eine Einigung auf eine gemeinsame Plattform aller Spielehersteller wäre da ein deutlicher Vorteil.
> 
> Ein anderer Nachteil ist die Angabe meiner Daten in diesen Portalen, da in der nahen Vergangenheit immerwieder Systeme gehackt wurden und Kundendaten entwendet worden sind. Ein Zwang einer Onlineplattform macht einen zusätzlich abhängig von den Sicherheitsystemen  und wenn ein Hack stattfindet, der die Plattform abschaltet ergeht es uns wie den Nutzer der Playstation Network und dann ist die Heulerei wieder groß.
> 
> mfg


 
Zum ersten Absatz: gibt es doch (fast): Steam. Für BF3 hole ich mir Origin, wo ist das Problem? Wenns mir an Speicher mangelt beende ich eben Steam bevor ich BF3 starte. Auserdem wird es maximal für jeden der richtig großen Publischer eine Plattfor geben, der Rest läuft über Steam.

Zum zweiten: Man muss ja nicht immer alles ganz genau ausfüllen wenn man Angst davor hat gehackt zu werden. Ich verstehe aber Deine bedenken, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. August 2011)

StarChild68 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Doomkeeper, ich muß dir in vielen Dingen ja recht geben. Das beste Beispiel dafür sind zum Beispiel die Schrottflinten bei BC2 da kannste über die ganze Map snipern und es wird nix dran gemacht. Genauso war es bei BF2 das war verbugt bis zum geht nicht mehr am Anfang.
> Ich denke das größte Problem ist einfach das EA, Activison Blizzard nacheifern will, da sie einfach nur den Erfolg und die Kohle sehen. Klar haben wir es in der Hand dagegen anzugehen und die Spiele nicht mehr zu kaufen, aber sei ehrlich, das ist nur ein Wunschtraum, weil einfach zu viele Leute trotzdem kaufen werden.
> Schlimm ist nur das darunter Spiele leiden die wirklich großartig sind bzw werden.
> Ach und ich zocke meine Spiele auch nach 2 Jahren noch  !
> ...


 
was für einen wunschtraum meinst du denn 

ich hab lediglich für mich selbst gesprochen dass ich wegen ihrem origin zwang 
auf bf3 verzichten werde egal wie geil das spiel wird.
man ist mehr oder weniger schon dran gebunden überhaupt geld für EAs spiele
auszugeben und dass sie wenigstens rund laufen und in einer entsprechender qualität (vollpreis)

und jetz kommt noch eine unfertige platform mit dazu.
egal ob beta oder nicht, EA kriegt seit jahren nix hin weil sie einfach bei
Min.Leistung einen Max. Gewinn wollen. dass kunden dabei auf der strecke bleiben müssen
interessiert sie nicht und anscheinend scheinen die spieler zum teil das so hinzunehmen.

ich mache keinen aufruf. ich spreche lediglich für mich dass ich sowas nicht unterstütze.
und nur weil vielen das egal ist UND meine einstellung deiner meinung nach sinnlos ist
weil ja eh zu viele leute kaufen werden - werd ich nix dran ändern.
außerdem bin ich sicher das die zahl der leute die sich bf3 doch nicht mehr kaufen werden
nicht allzu gering sein dürfte.
irgendwo muss man ja anfangen ein wenig dagegen zu halten, wenn man alles annimmt
was man serviert bekommt, dann braucht man sich nich wundern wenn sowas dabei rauskommt.

wenn ich sehe dass mich jemand an die leine anhängen will wie EA dann nein danke


----------



## Mo1270 (15. August 2011)

Verbil99 schrieb:


> Ich finds scheisse. Das ein riesiges Speicherfressendes Programm im Hintergrund läuft ist doch nich der Sinn dabei -.- . Sowas sollte optional sein. Werds mir trotzdem für PC kaufen weil mein Rechner es denk ich ma trotzdem in guter Quali schafft...aber es ist echt ein Unding. Auf meinem Rechner gehen bei jedem Start eh schon Steam und Rockstar Games Social Club an, nur weil ich je ein Spiel gekauft hab. Die sollten sich zumindest auf eine Plattform einigen die dann alle Spiele umfasst a la xFire oder so...
> 
> Das was Immortal mit STeam erzählt is entweder Quatsch oder er war echt so blöd und hat 2mal wieder Geld ausgegeben. Bei nem Freund von mir wurd Steam ma gesperrt weil sein acc gehackt wurde und er konnte es in einer Woche via Code wieder entsperren...


An Deiner Stelle würde ich halt bei Steam und Rockstar Games Social Club den Autostart ausschalten. Ich spiel fast täglich ein "Steam-Spiel" und habe trotzdem das automatische Starten ausgeschalten.
Und Origin braucht zu mindest einen Offline-Modus - davor ist es einfach inakzeptabel. Mich wundert nur, dass das bei der Masse wohl noch nicht angekommen ist, dass dies einem always-online Kopierschutz entspricht. Bei Spore und beim Ubi-launcher war deswegen, mehr oder wenigher, die Hölle los. Bei BF3 hat man das Gefühl, das geht irgendwie unter.
Oder die Leute haben sich inzwischen mit always-online abgefunden - was aber eine totale Katastrophe wäre, denn dann kommen zukünftig wohl keine Games ohne den Schutz raus bzw. werden es dann immer mehr und mehr und mehr, bis alle den Schutz haben 
Denke aber es liegt eher daran, das die Meisten das noch nicht bemerkt haben  - oder die Hoffnung haben, dass dies noch eingeführt wird (ist ja noch im Beta-Status - Hoffnung stirbt ja, bekanntlich, zuletzt )


----------



## StarChild68 (15. August 2011)

Mo1270 schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich halt bei Steam und Rockstar Games Social Club den Autostart ausschalten. Ich spiel fast täglich ein "Steam-Spiel" und habe trotzdem das automatische Starten ausgeschalten.
> Und Origin braucht zu mindest einen Offline-Modus - davor ist es einfach inakzeptabel. Mich wundert nur, dass das bei der Masse wohl noch nicht angekommen ist, dass dies einem always-online Kopierschutz entspricht. Bei Spore und beim Ubi-launcher war deswegen, mehr oder wenigher, die Hölle los. Bei BF3 hat man das Gefühl, das geht irgendwie unter.
> Oder die Leute haben sich inzwischen mit always-online abgefunden - was aber eine totale Katastrophe wäre, denn dann kommen zukünftig wohl keine Games ohne den Schutz raus bzw. werden es dann immer mehr und mehr und mehr, bis alle den Schutz haben
> Denke aber es liegt eher daran, das die Meisten das noch nicht bemerkt haben  - oder die Hoffnung haben, dass dies noch eingeführt wird (ist ja noch im Beta-Status - Hoffnung stirbt ja, bekanntlich, zuletzt )


 
Wenn ich das so lese kommt bei mir eine Frage auf, warum versuche die Firmen sich immer wieder an neue Kopierschutzmechanismen? Weil sie ihre Werke schützen wollen. Wenn jemand von Euch etwas herstellt erfindet oder sonst noch was macht, möchte er doch auch dran verdienen und es nicht irgendwo finden wo es "umsonst" angeboten wird. Die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität in Ehren, aber wieviele Spiele, Filme Musik usw werden heutzutage illegal heruntergeladen? Wenn es Eure Werke wären würdet Ihr Euch auch dagegen wehren.
Mir gefällt das auch nicht wirklich und ich finde es völlig daneben was EA abzieht, aber ich würde auch versuchen meine Werke zu schützen.

Es ist einfach schade das ein großartiges Game und das wird BF3 darunter leiden muss und einige oder viel abspringen werden.
Naja Ihr könnt ja dann CoD zocken das ist es ja nur Steam


----------



## Heeze (15. August 2011)

@doomkeeper

Sag was du willst, aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das du dir BF3 kaufen wirst.


----------



## Mo1270 (15. August 2011)

StarChild68 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese kommt bei mir eine Frage auf, warum versuche die Firmen sich immer wieder an neue Kopierschutzmechanismen? Weil sie ihre Werke schützen wollen. Wenn jemand von Euch etwas herstellt erfindet oder sonst noch was macht, möchte er doch auch dran verdienen und es nicht irgendwo finden wo es "umsonst" angeboten wird. Die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität in Ehren, aber wieviele Spiele, Filme Musik usw werden heutzutage illegal heruntergeladen? Wenn es Eure Werke wären würdet Ihr Euch auch dagegen wehren.
> Mir gefällt das auch nicht wirklich und ich finde es völlig daneben was EA abzieht, aber ich würde auch versuchen meine Werke zu schützen.
> 
> Es ist einfach schade das ein großartiges Game und das wird BF3 darunter leiden muss und einige oder viel abspringen werden.
> Naja Ihr könnt ja dann CoD zocken das ist es ja nur Steam


Natürlich verstehe ich das sie ihre Arbeit schützen wollen, doch
1. ist der Always-Online-Schutz nicht sehr effektiv - wobei die Publisher ja das Gegenteil behaupten.
Nachdem nach wenigen Tagen vom Spore und Assassins Creed 2 Releas ein Crack vorhanden war, hiess es nur: Die ersten Wochen sind wichtig. Wenn wir es schaffen, dass das Game nicht schon vor dem Releas und 2-3 Wochen danach im Netz frei runterladbar ist, hat der Kopierschutz seine Aufgabe erfüllt. Wenn das stimmt, warum dauert es dann 1 Jahr bis sie den Schutz von AC2 gelockert haben?
2. könnten sie den Schutz anderst - kundenfreundlicher einrichten, indem sie:
den Always-Online-Schutz nur solange als unbedinngt nötig an haben. Also das er z.B. "nur" 3 Monate oder bis er gecrackt wurde existiert (was halt auch immer zuerst eintrifft).
Danach ist es nur noch eine Kundengängelung 
Aber das werden die wohl nie machen - daher, wehret den Anfängen. Und bei Spore haben die Proteste sogar einen Wert gehabt, denn danach kamen erst mal keine Games mit dem restriktiven Kopierschutz von EA auf den Markt.
Und auch bei Ubisoft sind sie nicht völlig nutzlos gewesen, denn auch hier kamen nicht alle Games mit dem Schutz auf den Markt - z.B. gerade der Nachfolger von AC2 - Assasins Creed Brotherhood - gibt es ohne den Always-On-Schutz 
Daher nicht resignieren und immer weiter boykottieren


----------



## Rod86 (15. August 2011)

Was für ein erneuter Schwachsinn.. 
Es ist natürlich verständlich, dass auch EA nun seinen eigenen Steamverschnitt aufbauen will, aber dann doch bitte ohne Hardwarehunger - Steam selbst machts doch gut vor.
Das ganze dem Kopierschutz zuschieben zu wollen halte ich für kompletten Schwachsinn - es ist ja nicht so als würden Steamexklusive Titel nicht gecrackt werden. 
Obs nun Brink ist oder Terraria - imo sollten sie sich das Geld für den Kopierschutz direkt sparen und lieber dafür sorgen das vor Release keine Versionen im Netz landen.
Gute Spiele die es Wert sind werden doch so oder so gekauft.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. August 2011)

Heeze schrieb:


> @doomkeeper
> 
> Sag was du willst, aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das du dir BF3 kaufen wirst.


 
dann kennst du mich schlecht heeze 

hab hier immer noch cs 1.6 bzw. quake live auf der platte.
jetz kommt dann zum xxx-ten mal deus ex dran.
und dann deus ex human revolution.
und weil ich bf3 nich kaufen werde, werfe ich ein auge auf cs2 go.
rage kommt auch noch.

ich sage nicht das ich bf3 nicht mal anspielen werde, aber so kaufen
wie in der aktuellen verfassung mit origin beta + hardwarehunger werd ich es bestimmt nicht kaufen


----------



## Viper0201 (15. August 2011)

Also mich würde mal interessieren ob hier schon welche diesen Hardwarehunger von Origin selbst schon bemerkt haben oder sie nur das nachlabern was im Text steht.


----------



## mrhit77 (15. August 2011)

@viper, das muss ich allerdings auch sagen!
ich habe davon nicht viel mitbekommen, auch wenn ich, während es läuft, bei einem spiel die ram und cpu auslastung betrachte. ich habe nichts bemerkt, was die framerate beeinträchtigen würde und mein rechner ist von der leistung nicht gerade der beste. ich habe zwar ne 460gtx(1GB) drinne, aber mein mainboard is uralt und ich hab noch nen e7300er dualcore drinne.
also ich finde die diesbezüglichen reaktionen einiger leute hier schon stark überzogen.


----------



## immortal15 (15. August 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also mich würde mal interessieren ob hier schon welche diesen Hardwarehunger von Origin selbst schon bemerkt haben oder sie nur das nachlabern was im Text steht.



nö , brauch halt etwas beim autostart das wars aber


----------



## Chronik (15. August 2011)

Origin hin oder her man wird es LEIDER brauchen. Die wichtigere Fragen sind jetzt erstmal:
Wird BF3 in Zukunft auch über bzw. mit Steam laufen? (Ob man das über Steam bestellen/loaden kann ist mir egal da ich immer DVDs kaufen werde)
Wenn es dann "auch" über Steam läuft, wie es dann, mit dem ummelden vom Origin auf Steam, geht?
Ich glaube da müssen wir FANs ein bischen DRUCK bei EA machen, falls das (Orignin) nicht Optimal läuft.
Ich werd mir auf jeden fall BF3 zulegen aber nur mit der Hoffung das es irgendwann einmal auf Steam geht.


----------



## mimc1 (15. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> nö , brauch halt etwas beim autostart das wars aber


 Stimt der Pc freezt wen mans startet kurz is aber erst seid nem Update so O.o


----------



## immortal15 (16. August 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Stimt der Pc freezt wen mans startet kurz is aber erst seid nem Update so O.o


 
hmm ne bei mir nicht  da startet einfach origin später als die anderen autostarts ^^


----------



## Gobbos (27. Oktober 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Origin hin oder her man wird es LEIDER brauchen. Die wichtigere Fragen sind jetzt erstmal:
> Wird BF3 in Zukunft auch über bzw. mit Steam laufen? (Ob man das über Steam bestellen/loaden kann ist mir egal da ich immer DVDs kaufen werde)
> Wenn es dann "auch" über Steam läuft, wie es dann, mit dem ummelden vom Origin auf Steam, geht?
> Ich glaube da müssen wir FANs ein bischen DRUCK bei EA machen, falls das (Orignin) nicht Optimal läuft.
> Ich werd mir auf jeden fall BF3 zulegen aber nur mit der Hoffung das es irgendwann einmal auf Steam geht.


 

ueber steam wird origin trotzdem mitinstalliert!!!! sprich, hast steam und origin drauf...


----------



## Gobbos (27. Oktober 2011)

ohne kack, haben unsere vorbestellung ausm ausland auch eben storniert. kein bock auf origin. kein plan, aber irgendwie bin ich zu alt fuer solche spielereien 

dann resigniere ich lieber und spiele nen älteres game.. 

gameplattform - kein problem - aber das hier ist eindeutig zu weit gegangen.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Origin hin oder her man wird es LEIDER brauchen.


 Äh, nein, wird man nicht.

Ist zwar schade um ME3, aber wenn ein Spiel dieses - anhand der AGBs muß man ja schon sagen: verbrecherische - Programm voraussetzt, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner. 

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.

Zudem finde ich es absolut lachhaft, daß das Spiel über den Browser gestartet werden muß - WTF!?


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2011)

Gobbos schrieb:


> ueber steam wird origin trotzdem mitinstalliert!!!! sprich, hast steam und origin drauf...


Quelle?

Das ist doch gerade der (vorgeschobene?) Grund, weshalb BF3 *nicht *bei Steam gelistet ist.


----------

